# Sun: Mayweather, McGregor "on the verge of agreeing billion dollar mega-fight"



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-20160506-_-Boxing-_-457944293-_-Imageandlink

:alfingers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd love to see the look at these UFC fans' faces when Floyd makes McGregor look like a clown.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd love to see the look at these UFC fans' faces when Floyd makes McGregor look like a clown.


One guy in particular comes to mind.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> One guy in particular comes to mind.


lol he'll pretend like he's not a huge fan after the fight too


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

CBS posted that graphic too. Bizarre move but it would definitely generate money. Would definitely have a circus feel to it though.

I'd have an easier time believing it if he didn't outweigh Floyd by so much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> CBS posted that graphic too. Bizarre move but it would definitely generate money. Would definitely have a circus feel to it though.
> 
> I'd have an easier time believing it if he didn't outweigh Floyd by so much.


The difference in skill level in boxing makes the size different negligible. He is close enough in size and if he agrees to the weight, then its going to be one hell of a profitable circus.

Connor will make a career high pay day as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The difference in skill level in boxing makes the size different negligible. He is close enough in size and if he agrees to the weight, then its going to be one hell of a profitable circus.
> 
> Connor will make a career high pay day as well.


Yeah Floyd beats up bigger guys all the time


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it me or this has the feel of a WWE fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

chibelle said:


> Is it me or this has the feel of a WWE fight?


Thats all it is.
Theater , must say if the undercard is solid it will be highly entertaining.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The difference in skill level in boxing makes the size different negligible. He is close enough in size and if he agrees to the weight, then its going to be one hell of a profitable circus.
> 
> Connor will make a career high pay day as well.


I have no doubt the oceanic gap in skill would more than compensate. I just think Floyd is very health conscious and would say to himself that anything can happen in a ring. Plus people would be clamoring for him to return the favor in an MMA match out of fairness. Not that Floyd necessarily cares about public perception.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Would be terrible, Mcgregor is coming off a loss and hasnt fought professionally before

If Floyd gets 50-0 by beating a guy on his pro debut that is just conning the fans


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't see it happening. I'd love some of his fans to see the gap in skill but I don't see Dana going for it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

And no way in hell it should count for #50, it'd be just a lesson for McGregor.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Would be hilarious if Conor took him down and pulled a wedgie over TBE's head.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sr. appears to confirm at least the idea:






While Dana White denies them:

http://entimports.com/2016/05/dana-white-clears-up-mcgregor-vs-mayweather-rumor/


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The only way this would be close would be to have a restart whenever they go to the ground, no takedown on jujitsu, just on your feet striking, Floyd obviously will you with McGregor in a boxing match, I'd favour Micky Ward right now at 50 to do better than McGregor in a straight up boxing bout, and the same would happen in MMA rules but in favour for McG, he would destroy Mayweather like Randy Couture did to Toney. It won't happen anyway, if it did then it would be a joke, and Mayweather deserve his usual shit storm hate.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> he would destroy Mayweather like Randy Couture did to Toney.


I don't think it would be quite that simple even though Greggy should obviously be favored. Floyd isn't a stationary tub of pudding.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Sr. appears to confirm at least the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing coincidence this all came spilling through the stream on the weekend of Canelo's Cinco de Mayweather date. Not.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl 

shoulda never gave these white ppl money


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

That has got to be a joke. If not,that's sad. There is no way in hell this side show attraction will generate a billion dollars. I will never respect Mayweather again if this actually goes through. They are different fighters in different sports for a reason. If they are going to do this, then they should even the playing field and do a boxing match and an MMA match. But even that's stupid because Mayweather will easily win a boxing match and McGregor will easily win a UFC match. What does that prove? NOTHING!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> That has got to be a joke. If not,that's sad. There is no way in hell this side show attraction will generate a billion dollars. I will never respect Mayweather again if this actually goes through. They are different fighters in different sports for a reason. If they are going to do this, then they should even the playing field and do a boxing match and an MMA match. But even that's stupid because Mayweather will easily win a boxing match and McGregor will easily win a UFC match. What does that prove? NOTHING!


You blame Floyd for accepting a possible 100 million pounds?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

dyna said:


> You blame Floyd for accepting a possible 100 million pounds?


For this fight? Yes. Especially if he says CBS is already going to pay him $100 million plus to fight an actual boxer. Even Danny Garcia will be a hell of a lot better fight than fucking McGregor


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Never heard so much bollocks in all my life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> For this fight? Yes. Especially if he says CBS is already going to pay him $100 million plus to fight an actual boxer. Even Danny Garcia will be a hell of a lot better fight than fucking McGregor


Man Floyd's career is over with. Let him have fun by beating up McGregor. I don't want Floyd interfering with the welterweight division crowning a new champion.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Floyd's career is over with. Let him have fun by beating up McGregor. I don't want Floyd interfering with the welterweight division crowning a new champion.


hasnt floyd already interfered with the welterweight division by trying to play match maker and refusing to fight his mandatories?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Floyd's career is over with. Let him have fun by beating up McGregor. I don't want Floyd interfering with the welterweight division crowning a new champion.


I wouldn't mind it. Better than Garcia


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, when Connor gasses in the third round after being jabbed to death its gonna be hilarious. Theres no takedowns no where to go to catch your breath


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i'd be disappointed if Mayweather didn't spark him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> hasnt floyd already interfered with the welterweight division by trying to play match maker and refusing to fight his mandatories?


Him playing matchmaker is harmless. Plus we already know that Floyd can beat every single welterweight right now. I don't really care to see him toy with Garcia, school Thurman, or pot shot Brook. I'd rather see those guys fight each other.



MichiganWarrior said:


> I wouldn't mind it. Better than Garcia


Yeah exactly. It's be more significant and better for the sport if somebody else took Garcia's 0. It does nothing for Floyd's legacy. It'd propel Spence's career for example if he did it though


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the buy rate would beat Mayweather vs Pacquiao honestly. MMA fans are dumb


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Him playing matchmaker is harmless. Plus we already know that Floyd can beat every single welterweight right now. I don't really care to see him school Thurman, or pot shot Brook. I'd rather see those guys fight each other.


Well I would have loved to have seen either of those fights because he would have unified the division facing brook, and besides both Thurman and Brook would have been be competitive. Considering how Floyd looked vs Berto I think both of those fights would come down to the wire. And yeah all the welters in the top 10 need to fight eachother, thats starting to happen now at least.I would have loved to see either of those fights instead of birdo.

I disagree that playing match maker is harmless. When asked about Thurman Floyd called him green and said he has to beat Spence first on his undercard :lol:


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

publicity and nothing more


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well I would have loved to have seen either of those fights because he would have unified the division facing brook, and besides both Thurman and Brook would have been be competitive. Considering how Floyd looked vs Berto I think both of those fights would come down to the wire. And yeah all the welters in the top 10 need to fight eachother, thats starting to happen now at least.I would have loved to see either of those fights instead of birdo.
> 
> I disagree that playing match maker is harmless. When asked about Thurman Floyd called him green and said he has to beat Spence first on his undercard :lol:


:yep yeah but nobody listened to Floyd, so that's a good thing. And Brook would have been perfect instead of Berto. Now that he's relinquished all his belts and is technically retired, he can have his Ali vs Inoki moment or his Foreman vs 5 fighters in 1 night event :rofl

You can argue he's already had that before though.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Floyd's career is over with. Let him have fun by beating up McGregor. I don't want Floyd interfering with the welterweight division crowning a new champion.


If he comes back then his career is not over with. He obviously just wants another easy payday and guaranteed win. If he's not going to come back to do something worth while then he shouldn't come back at all.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I wouldn't mind it. Better than Garcia


Really? Garcia is bad enough, but you would really prefer to watch your man crush fight a UFC fighter with no boxing experience over an actual boxer who is a former champ? I realize that your life is based around HIS undefeated record, but are you really that worried about him losing that precious 0 that you would rather see him fight this atrocious fight? Or how about he fights somebody worth a shit for that matter?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> If he comes back then his career is not over with. He obviously just wants another easy payday and guaranteed win. If he's not going to come back to do something worth while then he shouldn't come back at all.


It's not like he has a title or anything. Like I said in my last post, this would be like Foreman fighting 5 guys in 1 night or Ali fighting a wrestler.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Really? Garcia is bad enough, but you would really prefer to watch your man crush fight a UFC fighter with no boxing experience over an actual boxer who is a former champ? I realize that your life is based around HIS undefeated record, but are you really that worried about him losing that precious 0 that you would rather see him fight this atrocious fight? Or how about he fights somebody worth a shit for that matter?


Calm down Nancy. Floyd's career is done. There's nothing else for him to do. If it's not Golovkin or maybe a Pac rematch I don't really care. This the build up at least would be interesting


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

A boxing match? Honestly if it really happened McGregor should just pick Floyd up and drop him on his head hard and take the DQ. Walk out the ring the loser while the winner lays unconscious.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd love to see the look at these UFC fans' faces when Floyd makes McGregor look like a clown.


Well in a boxing match no shit?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Calm down Nancy. Floyd's career is done. There's nothing else for him to do. If it's not Golovkin or maybe a Pac rematch I don't really care. This the build up at least would be interesting


I really would like to knock you the fuck out :hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Floyd's career is over with. Let him have fun by beating up McGregor. *I don't want Floyd interfering with the welterweight division* crowning a new champion.


:lol:

Being as I'm not remotely invested in the current scene as others, I gotta say that I'd like to see Floyd intervene here as it pertains to these matters.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone knows that if Floyd's gonna fight anyone in the UFC it's Rousey.

She's the one who called him out.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I really would like to knock you the fuck out :hey


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think the buy rate would beat Mayweather vs Pacquiao honestly. MMA fans are dumb


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


Didn't mean u bruh. MMA has more casual fan following than boxing. They'll legitimately think McGregor won't get the Gatti treatment


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Well in a boxing match no shit?


yeah but there would be some still picking McGregor since some actually thought Rousey had a chance


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but there would be some still picking McGregor since some actually thought Rousey had a chance


Well...I like to think most of those thought she might win in mma. But I've seen a few morons on youtube who would have picked rousey to win a boxing match. But I don't think any checkhookboxing posters would have picked her to beat him at boxing...even peter or haggis


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I still think the smart thing for McGregor if this shit went down would be to just DQ his way out.,.like I said pick Floyd up and drop slam him a few times.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Well...I like to think most of those thought she might win in mma. But I've seen a few morons on youtube who would have picked rousey to win a boxing match. But I don't think any checkhookboxing posters would have picked her to beat him at boxing...even peter or haggis


That is true. I sorta want to see it as a barometer too. I want to see how big the gulf in skill really is. McGregor actually does have some respectable boxing ability for the UFC. I know that doesn't mean anything to a Floyd Mayweather though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

inb4 Floyd trolls us all and takes a dive.
I'll seriously shit on his belongings if that happens


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> That is true. I sorta want to see it as a barometer too. I want to see how big the gulf in skill really is. McGregor actually does have some respectable boxing ability for the UFC. I know that doesn't mean anything to a Floyd Mayweather though.


McGregor was a less talented Patrick Hyland with more power, he lost to Nate Diaz ffs, this fight will never happen, not unless Floyd is fucking homeless


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Conor McWho?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I still think the smart thing for McGregor if this shit went down would be to just DQ his way out.,.like I said pick Floyd up and drop slam him a few times.


I'd prefer sankaku jime

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's not like he has a title or anything. Like I said in my last post, this would be like Foreman fighting 5 guys in 1 night or Ali fighting a wrestler.


If he was going to do an exhibition like those guys where it's all for entertainment and doesn't count towards his official record then that's fine. But he would never do that. He will only fight if it does count towards his record so he can get that 50th win to "break" Marciano's record of 49-0. Coming back to fight Garcia is bad enough, but this is beyond pathetic.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Calm down Nancy. Floyd's career is done. There's nothing else for him to do. If it's not Golovkin or maybe a Pac rematch I don't really care. This the build up at least would be interesting


Well Ellerbe, if his career is done then he shouldn't be coming back for this bullshit. The only reason he should come back is to move up to middleweight and fight Golovkin, but he would never do that. That's fine too since he is retired. But if he is to come out of retirement and if he is supposedly the best ever, then he should be coming back to get a fight that means something. Not just a fight to a guaranteed 50th win.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Win for boxing fans. 

I like this idea. Too many times boxers crossed into MMA.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It's The Sun.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Well Ellerbe, if his career is done then he shouldn't be coming back for this bullshit. The only reason he should come back is to move up to middleweight and fight Golovkin, but he would never do that. That's fine too since he is retired. But if he is to come out of retirement and if he is supposedly the best ever, then he should be coming back to get a fight that means something. Not just a fight to a guaranteed 50th win.


Mayweather can do what he wants. He's a champion in 5 weight classes and has beaten 20+ world champs. Just because you became a fan when he laid out Ricky Hatton doesn't mean people who've been following his career since he beat a borderline hofer at 21 believe he's hadn't earned the right to fight who he wants.

Garcia, Thurman ect would mean nothing towards his ATG ranking BTW. Nobody has proved at welter they deserve a shot at the crown. Maybe by next summer if these fools get off their ass and fight eachother


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

If it's just an exhibition match who the fuck cares? I say go for it, build up would be entertaining and would generate a fair bit of money for both.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

..... already posted


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Both just keeping their names in the news, it gives them both good publicity. I'd do exactly the same in either of their shoes.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Should be a straight stand up fight. Mcgregor wouldn't be at such a disadvantage as a straight boxing match but obviously if he can take it to the ground floyd is fucked. Surely mayweather could learn to check a few kicks n shit


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Could this even be considered a fight?

Mayweather showing the world just how dominant he is at cherry-picking opponents by fighting a guy with no boxing experience. Can't have Canelo hugging all the cherry-picking limelight ... maybe Canelo can fire back with with a Canelo vs Chocolatito catchweight 156 lb contest.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't believe people thought this was remotely likely. It was such obvious bullshit. The Sun is a fucking comic that makes no effort to substantiate the validity of the crap it prints and McGregor's coach just trolled the fuck out of the moron reporter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> McGregor was a less talented Patrick Hyland with more power, he lost to Nate Diaz ffs, this fight will never happen, not unless Floyd is fucking homeless


The Diaz brothers can box doe :lol:






As a barometer





.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> If he was going to do an exhibition like those guys where it's all for entertainment and doesn't count towards his official record then that's fine. But he would never do that. He will only fight if it does count towards his record so he can get that 50th win to "break" Marciano's record of 49-0. Coming back to fight Garcia is bad enough, but this is beyond pathetic.


yeah I agree that this shouldn't count on his official record. I hope he's not expecting us to pay a lot of money for this either.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree that this shouldn't count on his official record. I hope he's not expecting us to pay a lot of money for this either.


It's not happening. It was never happening. It's a totally made up bit of publicity that the crappy paper The Sun fell for.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's not happening. It was never happening. It's a totally made up bit of publicity that the crappy paper The Sun fell for.


I completely blew this off also and still think there's a 80% chance of this not happening. Floyd Jr and Sr's interviews are making me think it's possible though. Even if they are saying it's possible they still could be 

Just trying to get headlines and steal steam from Canelo/Khan to piss off Oscar
Trolling Dana White with headlines
Actually want to fight McGregor, but have the UFC will block it 
Just throwing out potential names to see how the public reacts
Throwing out a shitty name at first and then announce a better opponent


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I completely blew this off also and still think there's a 80% chance of this not happening. Floyd Jr and Sr's interviews are making me think it's possible though. Even if they are saying it's possible they still could be
> 
> Just trying to get headlines and steal steam from Canelo/Khan to piss off Oscar
> Trolling Dana White with headlines
> ...


I think it's a combination of 1 and 2.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great, now boxing can have it's very own Randy Couture moment. mcgregor can get embarrassed like toney did.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Move that to 70%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729257923529060352


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Would anyone here actual buy that shit and pay these two assholes?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

This is ridiculous.

Floyd is now saying that he started the rumours of fighting McGregor, and that we should keep our fingers crossed for him to get paid $100m to beat him up.

"It was a name that was shot at me but the rumour that ya'll been hearing, is the rumours that I started, may not be a rumour, so keep your fingers crossed."


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFJX2uHxGTk/

No, you keep YOUR fingers crossed Floyd, that someone is stupid enough to pay you $100m to box someone who isn't even a boxer.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather looking to steal some more ppv money, eh?

No thanks, I rather not.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

These are real quotes from McGregor's facebook page 

"Conor knocked out Aldo and finished nearly all his fights by knockouts/TKOs. Plus he bloodied up Diaz who is much bigger than him and Conor has excellent foot work and movement. So there is no questioning his striking and movement. Its already been proven. He could possibly KO Floyd in 1 Round. People like to doubt the guy but Conor shows up and backs it up the best he can. Plus the press con with these 2 would be better than the Aldo press con."

"Conor can box, he was an All-Ireland Youth Champion. He switch to MMA. He'll beat Mayweather, cause he's tiny. Then he'll get his rematch with Nate and we'll see how that goes."

"I dunno man Connor is much bigger and hits much harder than those world class boxers you talk about. If he connected then he would knock him out"

"please specify exactly how theres a great difference ... Im guessing that you know nothing about MMA because sparring wiyh Boxing gloves is part of the training program for most MMA fighters ... Floyd wouldnt last more than 10 seconds in a cage however Connor would give mayweather all he wanted ...swinging a punch for any professional fighter in any combat sport is gonna be on point ... these dudes train every day swinging punches ...ask any MMA fighter i promise you theyll all say they have some boxing gloves they train with ..."

"For those who think mayweather would beat Conor at boxing: Conors official fighting background is in fact boxing..."

"Wait, is this real? Fuckin people keep under estimatin Conor...Conor is a SICK boxer, probably his best attribute. McGregor wins no matter how they fight I think..."
omg, Floyd please shut these assholes up


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

of course there are retard fans that think mcgregor would win. they DKSAB. thats why this will happen lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> of course there are retard fans that think mcgregor would win. they DKSAB. thats why this will happen lol


:lol: this is probably my favorite

"For those who think mayweather would beat Conor at boxing: Conors official fighting background is in fact boxing..."

Yes because McGregor had some amateur boxing matches, he's going to beat the best boxer in the world :rofl.

"Hey I wrestled once before I started playing football. So I think I can beat Brock Lesnar in a wrestling match."


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a silly rumor to keep Floyd's name in the news.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm amazed it's gained this much traction. Isn't happening, never was going to happen, never will happen. They're having fun with the public.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I'm amazed it's gained this much traction. Isn't happening, never was going to happen, never will happen. They're having fun with the public.


this


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> These are real quotes from McGregor's facebook page
> 
> "Conor knocked out Aldo and finished nearly all his fights by knockouts/TKOs. Plus he bloodied up Diaz who is much bigger than him and Conor has excellent foot work and movement. So there is no questioning his striking and movement. Its already been proven. He could possibly KO Floyd in 1 Round. People like to doubt the guy but Conor shows up and backs it up the best he can. Plus the press con with these 2 would be better than the Aldo press con."
> 
> ...


This fight would sell easy. Hope it happens. Would be entertaining


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This fight would sell easy. Hope it happens. Would be entertaining


Yeah the build up will be awesome. I kinda wish it was Errol Spence or GGG though. Somebody like that. I want to see a complete beating. Floyd's hands could screw with him again and he may feel content to just clown him like he did Berto.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys think Floyd would spark Connor?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> You guys think Floyd would spark Connor?


If you get out-boxed by Nick Diaz, then yes you will be KO'd by a 40 year old Mayweather.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gotta wonder if May weather could biy McGregor out of his current contract and they can fight without getting sued? Above 150 the fight gets dangerous for Floyd. The great unknown.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Travesty.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You guys think Floyd would spark Connor?


I'd confidently pick the Mayweather from around 2010-12 to do it who was really sitting on his punches. He had Mosley and Cotto thinking that Mayweather hit as hard as Pacquiao and Canelo.

Right now I think it depends on his hands. He's complained about his hands in every fight since Guerrero.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd confidently pick the Mayweather from around 2010-12 to do it who was really sitting on his punches. He had Mosley and Cotto thinking that Mayweather hit as hard as Pacquiao and Canelo.
> 
> Right now I think it depends on his hands. He's complained about his hands in every fight since Guerrero.


Floyd needs to light him up like this and KO him in 1 round










Gatti style


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather can do what he wants. He's a champion in 5 weight classes and has beaten 20+ world champs. Just because you became a fan when he laid out Ricky Hatton doesn't mean people who've been following his career since he beat a borderline hofer at 21 believe he's hadn't earned the right to fight who he wants.
> 
> Garcia, Thurman ect would mean nothing towards his ATG ranking BTW. Nobody has proved at welter they deserve a shot at the crown. Maybe by next summer if these fools get off their ass and fight eachother


Except I have never been a fan of mayweather. It is obvious that you are his biggest fanboy out there, so don't worry, no one is trying to dispute that. If he went out as self proclaimed best ever and he comes back only one year later, then no he does not have a right to fight a non boxer and get by with it. Of course you will support anything he does though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Except I have never been a fan of mayweather. It is obvious that you are his biggest fanboy out there, so don't worry, no one is trying to dispute that. If he went out as self proclaimed best ever and he comes back only one year later, then n*o he does not have a right to fight a non boxer and get by with it.* Of course you will support anything he does though.


Nah I suspect he would. Sometimes 20 years at the top of your sport and 9 figure pay days trump pussies like you whining.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah I suspect he would. Sometimes 20 years at the top of your sport and 9 figure pay days trump pussies like you whining.


And ******* like you jerking off thinking about his undefeated record and how much money he makes. Like it has something to do with you


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> And ******* like you jerking off thinking about his undefeated record and how much money he makes. Like it has something to do with you


Being undefeated is meaningless. Golovkin is undefeated. It's his body of work and his accomplishments as to why he could bash your mother up in your living room and people would probably pay $50 to see it. I'd just stream it like I did Berto.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd have an easier time believing it if he didn't outweigh Floyd by so much.


Connor fights at Featherweight in the UFC (145 lbs). His last fight took place at 170, but that is not where he would campaign when he fights again. He can likely still make 145lbs and since this is a freakshow/circus of a fight...I could see them doing a catchweight around JMW.

Floyd beats McGregor badly if it's a boxing match. Very badly


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Gotta wonder if May weather could biy McGregor out of his current contract and they can fight without getting sued? Above 150 the fight gets dangerous for Floyd. The great unknown.


Above 150 it gets dangerous? Lolwot? :merchant

McGregor *might* be as good as Berto and in all likelihood he isn't. At any weight McGregor gets beaten bad and looks amateur. I think there's a real chance Floyd starts to toy with Conor and Conor does some cheap MMA shit. Again the fight won't happen but if it did I think that's the outcome


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> These are real quotes from McGregor's facebook page
> 
> "Conor knocked out Aldo and finished nearly all his fights by knockouts/TKOs. Plus he bloodied up Diaz who is much bigger than him and Conor has excellent foot work and movement. So there is no questioning his striking and movement. Its already been proven. He could possibly KO Floyd in 1 Round. People like to doubt the guy but Conor shows up and backs it up the best he can. Plus the press con with these 2 would be better than the Aldo press con."
> 
> ...


Jesus fucking christ. There is no end to the idiocy in this world.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> Jesus fucking christ. There is no end to the idiocy in this world.


MMA fans - in my biased opinion - are just collectively dumber. I cannot fault an idiot for not understanding their own idiocy. A specialist (even a bad or average one) will always be better at their specialty than will a general practitioner (MMA fighters). An elite/ATG specialist will always make even the best GP's (McGregor, etc.) look very average/ordinary.

Hell Floyd makes most good/great boxers look ordinary. Pacman, a fellow ATG, looked very ordinary against Floyd. Pac was clearly dangerous and was always in the fight, but always a step or two behind and couldn't pin Floyd the way he needed to. I just don't see how some brute brawler who blocks punches with his face will have even marginal success against Floyd.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> MMA fans - in my biased opinion - are just collectively dumber. I cannot fault an idiot for not understanding their own idiocy. A specialist (even a bad or average one) will always be better at their specialty than will a general practitioner (MMA fighters). An elite/ATG specialist will always make even the best GP's (McGregor, etc.) look very average/ordinary.
> 
> Hell Floyd makes most good/great boxers look ordinary. Pacman, a fellow ATG, looked very ordinary against Floyd. Pac was clearly dangerous and was always in the fight, but always a step or two behind and couldn't pin Floyd the way he needed to. I just don't see how some brute brawler who blocks punches with his face will have even marginal success against Floyd.


Yeah overall the sport has more idiotic fans but then boxing has a shit ton too, who seem to think any top boxer would just KO any MMA fighter in an MMA fight and refuse to accept that kicks and takedowns totally change the dynamic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'd watch just like I watched Canelo vs Khan.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


My first thought was actually Inouke vs Ali.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Above 150 it gets dangerous? Lolwot? :merchant


We know Floyd... If the fight were to be made I doubt McGregor would be at a healthy weight for CM. Some of us know the cut to 145 takes a heavy toll on him.

You don't remain the best boxer in the world/cash cow without other things working in your favor.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't be surprised if McGregor taps that ass. He can fight going backwards, ko power, precision and timing. Mayweather is over the hill, hasn't been in a fight he could lose since Maidana lol.

I could see him punching out Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> We know Floyd... If the fight were to be made I doubt McGregor would be at a healthy weight for CM. Some of us know the cut to 145 takes a heavy toll on him.
> 
> You don't remain the best boxer in the world/cash cow without other things working in your favor.


he learned from the best


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> We know Floyd... If the fight were to be made I doubt McGregor would be at a healthy weight for CM. Some of us know the cut to 145 takes a heavy toll on him.
> 
> You don't remain the best boxer in the world/cash cow without other things working in your favor.


McGregor gets iced at any weight. He's a brute club brawler. Let's be serious here


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Is McGregor going to be able to do this as a ufc fighter? If not is it possible he left for this? He probably makes more here than he does for the duration of his career in the ufc. 

So the question becomes, if this happen what impact does this have on whites stranglehold over his fighters if any?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> We know Floyd... If the fight were to be made I doubt McGregor would be at a healthy weight for CM.
> .


You don't honestly think that without an axe in your backpack.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Is McGregor going to be able to do this as a ufc fighter? If not is it possible he left for this? He probably makes more here than he does for the duration of his career in the ufc.
> 
> So the question becomes, if this happen what impact does this have on whites stranglehold over his fighters if any?


I had to read this three times before I realized it wasn't a musing on racial dynamics.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You don't honestly think that without an axe in your backpack.


150 is fair, about the lowest weight McGregor should be fighting at


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

turbotime, let's not act like fighting weakened, blown up, and undeserving opponents isn't the norm or entitlement in Boxing. ***** please! :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> turbotime, let's not act like fighting weakened, blown up, and undeserving opponents isn't the norm or entitlement in Boxing. ***** please! :lol:


~We shouldnt be discussing this fight period.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Roach wants some money


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Never happens.

If it did happen, it would be over within 4


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I haven't followed mcgregor at all, don't know shit about him. Getting pulled off that card for not promoting the brand, I read that right? is fucked up. The more I think about this the more I think it's a move to break dana whites complete control mma and his fighters. 

I've always felt that mma's way of doing things is fucked up for the fighters. It's almost as bad boxing's multiple sanctioning bodies and all the bullshit involved with it. In mma you get the best fighters fighting eachother, great for the fans but their earning potential is limited by a dictator, not right, not fair.

I mean what else could this be? Floyd just bored? Nah, he knows exactly what he's doing. Who knows maybe he's looking to tap the mma market. The man is a brilliant business man


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

For the record I'd pay to watch this if it had a half decent undecard. Just for the sheer circus of it all.

Can you imagine if McGregor managed to get off one big shot and connect?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> For the record I'd pay to watch this if it had a half decent undecard. Just for the sheer circus of it all.
> 
> Can you imagine if McGregor managed to get off one big shot and connect?


Fucks sake dude...in a pure boxing match McGregor would lose to 150 pound regional golden glove fighters....


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Fucks sake dude...in a pure boxing match McGregor would lose to 150 pound regional golden glove fighters....


Really? No way! I never thought of that you fat cunt.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: goodness me some people.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd just said he's trying to make the fight happen on Showtime. The way he mentions boxing making sense because of McGregor winning mostly via stand-up makes me think he's thought about this enough that he's serious.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150702294344963


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Mayweather and Mcgregor fight in a boxing ring over 12 rounds Mayweather will get his first stoppage since Ortiz


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this gonna be a boxing match? If so, McGregor is gonna look like a retarded boxer in that ring.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

If it happens it should be under the old above waist kickboxing rules (kicks and punches allowed ala boxing rules). That would be a spectacle.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If it happens it should be under the old above waist kickboxing rules (kicks and punches allowed ala boxing rules). That would be a spectacle.


They could do London prize ring rules...hip tosses


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Really? No way! I never thought of that you fat cunt.


So the point I was making was your whole "could you imagine if McGregor connected" shit was/is retarded.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Fucks sake dude...in a pure boxing match McGregor would lose to 150 pound regional golden glove fighters....


What if McGregor connected though?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tripple post. Fuck's sake!


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What if McGregor connected though?


Honestly...Mayweather would see almost everything...even if he got hit by something he would see it and hence roll with it.

The chance of McGregor doing damage is cosmologically small.

But I think you know that.;-)


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean kind of scarred me though. So I'm gonna go back to the lounge and hide.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If it happens it should be under the old above waist kickboxing rules (kicks and punches allowed ala boxing rules). That would be a spectacle.


I'd love to see some sort of mixed rules kickboxing type modification.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol please make this. All of my causal boxing fan friends said they watch it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol please make this. All of my causal boxing fan friends said they watch it


It is such easy money.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if it happens if there will be something of DQ clause where McGregor loses his purse if he files out.

If not...than that's what I'd do if I was McGregor. Do a inside leg sweep on money...brace it at his knee so you tear his acl.

Suplex his ass..

Clinch him than swim around on him with a rear naked choke.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd love to see some sort of mixed rules kickboxing type modification.


It would certainly make it interesting.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the fight no MMA fan wants to see but will watch anyway.

Ireland, UFC and MMA are all like


http://imgur.com/ScsBNRF


Boxing fans:









Say what you want about Floyd, but don't say he isn't about his money.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Mayweather will counter McGregor and be back out of range before McGregor has finished throwing a punch.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone else hope this is at least somewhat competitive? I would like to see McGregor get some success in this fight tbh.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

There's no way Connors got the engine for 12 rounds, he'd be gassed by 8 and get slaughtered


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What a farce. What kind of retard would have any interest in seeing this?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be a huge blow to the UFC if McGregor goes in there and gets knocked out

It's gonna happen by the way. floyd talking about it a lot now


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Honestly, what idiot would pay Mayweather $100m to fight McGregor?! It just doesn't make sense.

I mean, of course Floyd wants it. As soon as he heard, dollar signs must have flashed up in his eyes like a cartoon. I understand that. Easiest money he'll ever make.

But who in their right mind would pay him $100m for this farce?!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Honestly, what idiot would pay Mayweather $100m to fight McGregor?! It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> I mean, of course Floyd wants it. As soon as he heard, dollar signs must have flashed up in his eyes like a cartoon. I understand that. Easiest money he'll ever make.
> 
> But who in their right mind would pay him $100m for this farce?!


This fight would do huge numbers. UFC has a huge casual fanbase that would think McGregor has a chance and Mayweather would bring in the boxing fans. If Dana is thinking of signing off he is convinced he will bank


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It is such easy money.


Yeah Mayweather, the African American, cocky boxer vs the Caucasian, cocky MMA fighter from Ireland. The fanbases they'll be pulling from will be huge.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mayweather, the African American, cocky boxer vs the Caucasian, cocky MMA fighter from Ireland. The fanbases they'll be pulling from will be huge.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731518771282612226
I cant wait for this fight to go down. The build up will be tremendous.

McGregor vs Mayweather.

I can hear McGregor talking shit about 'My-waah-ther' already. :franklin:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This fight would do huge numbers. UFC has a huge casual fanbase that would think McGregor has a chance and Mayweather would bring in the boxing fans. If Dana is thinking of signing off he is convinced he will bank


I hope you got another kid to add to your avy.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Why do I feel like they are going to start selling Mcgregor as 'The bigger version of Pacquiao'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731518771282612226
> I cant wait for this fight to go down. The build up will be tremendous.
> 
> McGregor vs Mayweather.
> ...


:rofl this will be great. I can imagine the All Access for this. I hope they can get a FaceOff type of show for this also.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

This is all a desperate attention grab from FLoyd who could not stand Canelo taking his spot on Cinco de Ginger. He's a pathetic petty person.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd say make it full contact stand up to make it competitive.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> This is all a desperate attention grab from FLoyd who could not stand Canelo taking his spot on Cinco de Ginger. He's a pathetic petty person.


A very lucrative attention grab. Also known as marketing


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This fight would do huge numbers. UFC has a huge casual fanbase that would think McGregor has a chance and Mayweather would bring in the boxing fans. If Dana is thinking of signing off he is convinced he will bank


Huge enough to pay Floyd $100m, and probably the same for Connor? You know he's doing it for the money too, and isn't doing it to line Floyd's pockets and not his own. So he'd going to ask for an equally high paycheck.

Ugh I can't believe this is even being discussed. It does nothing for us as fans at all. What do we get out of it? What do you get out of it? All it does is dupe casuals out of their hard earned money, so Connor and Floyd can get richer. No thanks.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I'd say make it full contact stand up to make it competitive.


This would be even worse! Floyd's never had to deal with spinning leg kicks, so what would it prove to watch him lose to a kick to the face? I don't want to see that, the same way I don't want to see a mixed martial artist beaten in a pure boxing match. This whole thing is ridiculous. I'm amazed at how many folk on here want to see it!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> This would be even worse! Floyd's never had to deal with spinning leg kicks, so what would it prove to watch him lose to a kick to the face? I don't want to see that, the same way I don't want to see a mixed martial artist beaten in a pure boxing match. This whole thing is ridiculous. I'm amazed at how many folk on here want to see it!


I never understood this concept. I'm not gonna just stand there and let you hit me with kicks, neither is Floyd. The biggest issue would be leg kicks which he can learn to check it just completely close the distance


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I never understood this concept. I'm not gonna just stand there and let you hit me with kicks, neither is Floyd. The biggest issue would be leg kicks which he can learn to check it just completely close the distance


Hmmmm, I guess you could say the same about Connor - he's not just going to just stand there and let Floyd punch him. Except his is! Because that's what Floyd does. Or can Connor just learn to check them and completely get out of the way? Nope.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

First PPV I'll be interested in buying in a long time.

Shell out some bucks to see McGregor get his ass whooped by TBE?

Count me in.


I'll be following the twittersphere and the other social medias at the sametime. Hell, Ill probably find a ay to scroll them right along with the fight. 

Talk about entertainment!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Hmmmm, I guess you could say the same about Connor - he's not just going to just stand there and let Floyd punch him. Except his is! Because that's what Floyd does. Or can Connor just learn to check them and completely get out of the way? Nope.


We're talking about two levels of class. A wizard in defense, if Floyd wants to hit you. He's gonna hit you


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> This would be even worse! Floyd's never had to deal with spinning leg kicks, so what would it prove to watch him lose to a kick to the face? I don't want to see that, the same way I don't want to see a mixed martial artist beaten in a pure boxing match. This whole thing is ridiculous. I'm amazed at how many folk on here want to see it!


Ok, I've got it, boxing rules with spinning back fists, outside thigh kicks and Muay Thai level grappling and take downs, no kicks to anywhere else but the outside thighs, no knees, no elbows and only takedowns and dumps from a stand-up position but no shoots. Simple.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> First PPV I'll be interested in buying in a long time.
> 
> Shell out some bucks to see McGregor get his ass whooped by TBE?
> 
> ...


The lead fight build-up will be bigger than tony/abraham!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Do we really need to pay more $$$ to see another boring as shit UD from Floyd?

If you're gonna do something like this at least put a guy in there that's gonna try to hurt McGregor. All we're gonna get is Floyd popping McGegor with one shot at a time banking rounds so he can do his clown shit in the 12th when the fight has been won.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> A very lucrative attention grab. Also known as marketing


Also known as FLoyd turning into a joke cause he misses the spotlight and could not stand to see Canelo, Kahn and GGG getting it.

Please don't tell me you hope this circus act actually happens. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Do we really need to pay more $$$ to see another boring as shit UD from Floyd?
> 
> If you're gonna do something like this at least put a guy in there that's gonna try to hurt McGregor. All we're gonna get is Floyd popping McGegor with one shot at a time banking rounds so he can do his clown shit in the 12th when the fight has been won.


I agree with that. I said earlier that I prefer it be somebody like Errol Spence. At least the build up will be awesome.



ElKiller said:


> Also known as FLoyd turning into a joke cause he misses the spotlight and could not stand to see Canelo, Kahn and GGG getting it.
> 
> Please don't tell me you hope this circus act actually happens. :lol:


Floyd has no issues with Canelo and I want to see this just like I wanted to see James Toney vs Couture


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with that. I said earlier that I prefer it be somebody like Errol Spence. At least the build up will be awesome.


The build will be the only entertaining thing.

No one will come out satisfied from this fight. MMA fans will whine about Mayweather's underwhelming win, their current view of boxing will stay the same.

You get someone in there that pushes McGregor's shit in (big time bro) I'm sure a lot of MMA fans will see that boxing can be just as entertaining and brutal.

Maypac all over again...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Do we really need to pay more $$$ to see another boring as shit UD from Floyd?
> 
> If you're gonna do something like this at least put a guy in there that's gonna try to hurt McGregor. All we're gonna get is Floyd popping McGegor with one shot at a time banking rounds so he can do his clown shit in the 12th when the fight has been won.


It'll be entertaining. It's a spectacle. Floyd and McGregor jawing back and forth. McGregor will get a chance to unload on Floyd till his lil heart is content.

And as for the second part of your statement. Forget that. No other guy is worth McGregor crossing over. No one can bring in the buys. If Spence had the draw and the star power then he'd be the one everyone wanted, or Thurman, or Garcia. You're just bitter.

Sit back and enjoy the show.



bballchump11 said:


> I agree with that. I said earlier that I prefer it be somebody like Errol Spence. At least the build up will be awesome.


The build up with be tremendous. The pay off will be incredible. The asswhooping will be hilarious.

Its win and win and win all around. How could anyone not want to see this! :franklin:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The build will be the only entertaining thing.
> 
> *No one will come out satisfied from this fight*. MMA fans will whine about Mayweather's underwhelming win, their current view of boxing will stay the same.
> 
> ...


:franklin: Speak for your god damn self. Nothing will be more satisfying than watching Floyd place another head on his mantle. McGregor's head will go nicely next to Pacquaios.

May Pac was the most satisfying fight in my entire life. 12 rounds of pure boxing mastery. It was glorious.

The PPV #s will speak for themselves. If you dont want to watch it, fine, millions of others will. Especially all the plastic paddys. That's the only reason this fight is getting made in the first place. Cause McGregor brings in #s and Floyd is the draw. Your viewship will not be missed.

I'll enjoy it x10 extra hard to make up for your absence.

:jayz Think of all the gifs.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DBerry said:


> The lead fight build-up will be bigger than tony/abraham!


All the shit talking!

The weigh in itself will sell tickets like mad.
The All-Access will be incredible.

We need to get a FaceOff too. The trash talking will be epic (since ppl like that sort of stuff).

I cant wait.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin: Speak for your god damn self. Nothing will be more satisfying than watching Floyd place another head on his mantle. McGregor's head will go nicely next to Pacquaios.
> 
> May Pac was the most satisfying fight in my entire life. 12 rounds of pure boxing mastery. It was glorious.
> 
> ...


You're right, Flomos, Floyd, McGregor, and Al Haymon will be satisfied.

Flomos, well no explanation needed.

Floyd, easy money, more publicity.

McGregor, gets paid to be feather dusted.

Al Haymon, easy money, easier than the PBC money.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

browsing said:


> It'll be entertaining. It's a spectacle. Floyd and McGregor jawing back and forth. McGregor will get a chance to unload on Floyd till his lil heart is content.
> 
> And as for the second part of your statement. Forget that. No other guy is worth McGregor crossing over. No one can bring in the buys. If Spence had the draw and the star power then he'd be the one everyone wanted, or Thurman, or Garcia. You're just bitter.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the show.


Who the fuck said I wanted Thurman's lisping ass in there? Bitter about what?

The fight is going to be a huge let down. It's going to put MMA fans off of boxing. Who cares about the pre-fight circus when the fight itself is gonna be as entertaining as doing your taxes.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're right, Flomos, Floyd, McGregor, and Al Haymon will be satisfied.
> 
> Flomos, well no explanation needed.
> 
> ...


Alot of boxing fans would be satisfied as well because of having to put up with casual MMA fans for so many years. It's OK pendejo you don't have to watch.

Me I'm gonna have 20 friends over to witness the spectacle and have a good time. You and Gloduckins 5 fans can watch him ko some more garbage men on HBO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Huge enough to pay Floyd $100m, and probably the same for Connor? You know he's doing it for the money too, and isn't doing it to line Floyd's pockets and not his own. So he'd going to ask for an equally high paycheck.
> 
> Ugh I can't believe this is even being discussed. It does nothing for us as fans at all. What do we get out of it? *What do you get out of it?* All it does is dupe casuals out of their hard earned money, so Connor and Floyd can get richer. No thanks.


The spectacle and the built up would be hilarious and entertaining and every bar in America will packed to the gills to watch it. One big party. I'm down.

This is still probably just all talk


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who the fuck said I wanted Thurman's lisping ass in there? Bitter about what?
> 
> The fight is going to be a huge let down. It's going to put MMA fans off of boxing. Who cares about the pre-fight circus when the fight itself is gonna be as entertaining as doing your taxes.


It doesn't matter who else you want in there. Only the one hundred million dollar man has earned the right to be in there. Everyone else is a non-issue and a non-factor. Let the rest of these fighters who want paychecks build their cache. Floyd owes no one nothing. Absolutely nothing.

His fans are satisfied with his moves cause we've been there since day one (or whenever we learned to appreciate his skills and his business savy).

Floyd can do whatever the hell he wants in the ring and I'll be happy to watch him do it. Me and my bros and everyone else who is going to enjoy the circus before the slaughter.

Like I said, don't watch it. You wont be missed sucka.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Alot of boxing fans would be satisfied as well because of having to put up with casual MMA fans for so many years. It's OK pendejo you don't have to watch.
> 
> Me I'm gonna have 20 friends over to witness the spectacle and have a good time. You and Gloduckins 5 fans can watch him ko some more garbage men on HBO.


Thats whats really going on. MMA casuals are on spook and Floyd haters don't want to see him get another win.

This is the best way to go about it. Silence millions in the process while not stirring up controversy as far as belts/titles go.
None of that is on the line, just legacies. I can't wait.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Alot of boxing fans would be satisfied as well because of having to put up with casual MMA fans for so many years. It's OK pendejo you don't have to watch.
> 
> Me I'm gonna have 20 friends over to witness the spectacle and have a good time. You and Gloduckins 5 fans can watch him ko some more garbage men on HBO.


I'll give you the shutting up casual MMA fans, those little shits annoy me more than Flomos. The problem is that this won't change their mind. They're gonna say Floyd was scared and that if only McGregor was allowed to do MMA moves Floyd would be dead.

I don't care about your Flomo circle jerk party you're gonna have. Keep that shit to yourself hoe.

PS: You gargle your diseased whore mouth with some extra strength Listerine before talking about Gennady, ******.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'll give you the shutting up casual MMA fans, those little shits annoy me more than Flomos. *The problem is that this won't change their mind. They're gonna say Floyd was scared and that if only McGregor was allowed to do MMA moves Floyd would be dead.*
> 
> I don't care about your Flomo circle jerk party you're gonna have. Keep that shit to yourself hoe.


Don't care. You homos been making excuses for years as to why Floyd's been beating your heroes. More butthurt is music to my ears.

Maybe one day you can get 20 friends to watch Golduckin, or 20 friends


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> It doesn't matter who else you want in there. Only the one hundred million dollar man has earned the right to be in there. Everyone else is a non-issue and a non-factor. Let the rest of these fighters who want paychecks build their cache. Floyd owes no one nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> *His fans are satisfied with his moves cause we've been there since day one (or whenever we learned to appreciate his skills and his business savy).*
> 
> ...


This. It's like watching your favorite team win 5 Superbowl's in a row, and they decide to have an exhibition against the Toronto Argonauts. It's like OK, where's the beer


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

McGregor runs boxing, will tap that ass. 

Errol Spence? Lets unify a division for a change... Is he the better than Garcia/Thurman/Porter/Berto? Let's find out lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> McGregor runs boxing, will tap that ass.
> 
> Errol Spence? Lets unify a division for a change... Is he the better than Garcia/Thurman/Porter/Berto? Let's find out lol.


Those guys have to fight him first. He was declined fights with Berto and Garcia. Idk if they turned it down personally or Haymon did.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

If Mayweather neutered the fellow boxing legend in Pacquiao what would he do against someone with no pro boxing experience. No unsurmountable size advantage. We talkin about bahxin? Connor is not even considered the best boxer in MMA at all. He lost to Diaz and ate his pie for that are people still bitter about him talking about Mayweather?

Now I will say both are attention whores but real or fake this does draw a lot of interest towards fans. I can't hate it too much because I wouldn't be here if I did. No one forced me to post this I just wish we could talk more about actual solid fights happening whether MMA or boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Floyd needs to light him up like this and KO him in 1 round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think people aren't considering this scenario enough. I think Floyd will only cruise to an easy UD if his hands bother him or if McGregor proves to be tougher than we expected.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think people aren't considering this scenario enough. I think Floyd will only cruise to an easy UD if his hands bother him or if McGregor proves to be tougher than we expected.


But c'mon it would be funny to see Floyd spark him in a rd. I'd rather the fight not happen but damn I'd enjoy that despite that I appreciate both fighters.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Those guys have to fight him first. He was declined fights with Berto and Garcia. Idk if they turned it down personally or Haymon did.


Fight him first? Every boxer at the top is ducking someone. No way around it.

May and McGregor is a breath of fresh air. There is no #1 WW!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

techks said:


> But c'mon it would be funny to see Floyd spark him in a rd. I'd rather the fight not happen but damn I'd enjoy that despite that I appreciate both fighters.


lol it would be pretty funny. I hope Floyd breaks him down first, and then beats his ass.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol it would be pretty funny. I hope Floyd breaks him down first, and then beats his ass.


He tapped to Diaz(props to Nate good fighter) and is being canceled out to fight in ufc 200 he's getting his. If Conor/Floyd would happen I'm only interested if someone gets stopped.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think people aren't considering this scenario enough. I think Floyd will only cruise to an easy UD if his hands bother him or if McGregor proves to be tougher than we expected.


Keep in mind that it took Floyd two open shots to stop this guy, when I say open I mean the guy didn't even have his hands up, and to be fair he's not that hard to stop.

Floyd isn't going to stop anyone, I told you guys in the Pacquiao fight and I'll tell you again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

techks said:


> He tapped to Diaz(props to Nate good fighter) and is being canceled out to fight in ufc 200 he's getting his. If Conor/Floyd would happen I'm only interested if someone gets stopped.


Better make other plans then sir. The only thing Floyd will be stopping will be the fun at your fight party, bar, etc.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Keep in mind that it took Floyd two open shots to stop this guy, when I say open I mean the guy didn't even have his hands up, and to be fair he's not that hard to stop.
> 
> Floyd isn't going to stop anyone, I told you guys in the Pacquiao fight and I'll tell you again.


I stopped picking Mayweather and Pacquiao to stop anybody after the Rios and Guerrero fight.

This is different though. I didn't think Floyd would stop Berto, but Floyd is so much higher in skill than McGregor. I'm sure Gatti had a better chin and was more skilled than McGregor. Floyd still laid a beatdown on him


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think people aren't considering this scenario enough. I think Floyd will only cruise to an easy UD if his hands bother him or if McGregor proves to be tougher than we expected.


No.

It ends within 2 rds, with mcgregor scrambling on the canvas trying to figure out what the fuck is going on.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin

There is really no reason for anyone who isn't a Mayweather fan or McGregor fan to be posting in this thread, let alone complaining.

This fight has got nothing to do with the rest of the boxing landscape. It doesn't effect anyone else. No belts are on the line, no championship is at stake. This is purely about #50 on his resume and possibly the biggest payday in boxing (and UFC*) history.

If you don't like the fight, don't watch it. That simple. Floyd isn't changing who anyone else out there has to fight/wants to fight/can fight. He is 100 percent autonomous to the rest of the sport of boxing. :money

Thurman, Khan (lol), Porter, Garcia, Algeiri, and whoever else is scrubbing around ducking each other, Brook etc, none of their fight options will have shifted in the slightest based on this fight. Floyd don't need those suckers, and they honestly don't need him either. This don't concern nobody but the McGregor fans and the Mayweather fans. ;-)


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Freddie Roach laughed his ass off at the idea of training McGregor for Mayweather. They approached him to train McGregor and basically ROFL'd his LMAO off.






Said it'd take him *three years *to train McGregor to get ready for Floyd.

I can't wait for this fight. It can't come soon enough.



Pedrin1787 said:


> Keep in mind that it took Floyd two open shots to stop this guy, when I say open I mean the guy didn't even have his hands up, and to be fair he's not that hard to stop.
> 
> Floyd isn't going to stop anyone, I told you guys in the Pacquiao fight and I'll tell you again.


Floyd doesn't have to stop anyone. And trying to stop Pacquaio would have played into Pac's hands. Floyd fought perfectly against Pac-man :franklinWashed him all 12 rounds pretty much.

Saw what happened to Bradley.

That said, McGregor stands a huge chance at getting knocked out regardless. TKO is on the horizon. I can feel it....in the air tonight.....o lawd...o lawd..


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just my opinion, let Boxing and MMA have a major, major event. Bigger than anything Boxing could produce up to this point... As big as Mayweather v Pacman. Mayweather v McGregor has more of my interest than the fight with Pacman.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Keep in mind that it took Floyd two open shots to stop this guy, when I say open I mean the guy didn't even have his hands up, and to be fair he's not that hard to stop.
> 
> Floyd isn't going to stop anyone, I told you guys in the Pacquiao fight and I'll tell you again.


Eh he could be so outclassed that the ref could stop it.

Whether or not Floyd could get the ko...ehhh I think he could. 36 or 30 minutes is a long time


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Alot of boxing fans would be satisfied as well because of having to put up with casual MMA fans for so many years. It's OK pendejo you don't have to watch.
> 
> Me I'm gonna have 20 friends over to witness the spectacle and have a good time. You and Gloduckins 5 fans can watch him ko some more garbage men on HBO.


Your such a tard


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> No.
> 
> It ends within 2 rds, with mcgregor scrambling on the canvas trying to figure out what the fuck is going on.


You don't have to convince me. Convince the people saying that Floyd will win a boring UD


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You don't have to convince me. Convince the people saying that Floyd will win a boring UD


Oh. I thought you were suggesting that it could go the distance.
Apologies.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're trying to get Jon Bones to box against somebody on the undercard also


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FFS :lol:

this could be an overall fail for MMA if jon jones is on the undercard and loses


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> There is really no reason for anyone who isn't a Mayweather fan or McGregor fan to be posting in this thread, let alone complaining.
> 
> ...


Floyd's boring ass has been representing boxing to the world for years now. He needs to keep his boring ass in retirement


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Anyone think it would take Conor less time to assrape tbe in mma than vice versa?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Anyone think it would take Conor less time to assrape tbe in mma than vice versa?


I think so, Floyd isn't offensive. That doesn't make him any less of a fighter though. Floyd is an ATG.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Floyd's boring ass has been representing boxing to the world for years now. He needs to keep his boring ass in retirement


:franklin Like I said above, this fight doesn't concern anyone who isn't either a Mayweather or McGregor fan.

He shouldn't come out of retirement and make 100million just because you don't want to see him fighting anymore? I don't think so.
This fight doesn't shift or hold back anything in the boxing landscape. This fight shouldn't disturb you at all unless..you're just a hater.

And in that case, well :money too bad.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

browsing said:


> :franklin Like I said above, this fight doesn't concern anyone who isn't either a Mayweather or McGregor fan.
> 
> He shouldn't come out of retirement and make 100million just because you don't want to see him fighting anymore? I don't think so.
> This fight doesn't shift or hold back anything in the boxing landscape. This fight shouldn't disturb you at all unless..you're just a hater.
> ...


Bullshit. If FLoyd is going to try and claim his 50th boxing victory out of this farce then any fan of boxing has the right to opine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm sure UFC fans didn't cry this much when Randy Couture fought James Toney


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm sure UFC fans didn't cry this much when Randy Couture fought James Toney


Don't get me wrong Bball, I couldn't care less if Floyd fights that MMgay hypejob or not. I just think it would be beneficial if McGregor faced a real killer, I wanna see some shit being pushed in, big time bro.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Don't get me wrong Bball, I couldn't care less if Floyd fights that MMgay hypejob or not. I just think it would be beneficial if McGregor faced a real killer, I wanna see some shit being pushed in, big time bro.


yeah I sympathize with you on that. I hope Floyd doesn't let us down and after his most recent fights, I see why you would be skeptical.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I sympathize with you on that. I hope Floyd doesn't let us down and after his most recent fights, I see why you would be skeptical.


For sure dude. I may come off as a Floyd hater but nothing bothers me more than a MMA fan saying "Floyd just runs, boxing is boring..." If everyone could do what Floyd does, they'd do it.

I still can't believe that MMA level is so damn low that they're comparing bums like Rousey and McGregor to ATGs like Floyd.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Anyone think it would take Conor less time to assrape tbe in mma than vice versa?


He'd get a take down pretty fast...nothing fancy...arm bar or choke..inside a minute


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Bullshit. If FLoyd is going to try and claim his 50th boxing victory out of this farce then any fan of boxing has the right to opine.


No they don't. As long as its technically/officially a boxing match, it doesn't matter who he fights.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I sympathize with you on that. I hope Floyd doesn't let us down and after his most recent fights, I see why you would be skeptical.


B he beat Pacquiao. Dont you dare get off that Money train.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> B he beat Pacquiao. Dont you dare get off that Money train.


:lol: I just mean that he became more negative after the first Maidana fight. I think the Pacquiao fight was boring due more to Pacquiao. Floyd fought the type of fight he was supposed to, and the amount of clinches in that fight was very exaggerated.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I just mean that he became more negative after the first Maidana fight. I think the Pacquiao fight was boring due more to Pacquiao. Floyd fought the type of fight he was supposed to, and the amount of clinches in that fight was very exaggerated.


thats why he is great though, he is so adaptable in there I dont know how he has more fans. Comes with the territory of greatness I guess


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> thats why he is great though, he is so adaptable in there I dont know how he has more fans. Comes with the territory of greatness I guess


Yeah true, he's very versatile. I personally enjoyed the fights. I can see why if you weren't a fan of his, why you could see it be boring. There are fights that people call boring like Mayweather vs Mosley where they're full of it though


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah true, he's very versatile. I personally enjoyed the fights. I can see why if you weren't a fan of his, why you could see it be boring. There are fights that people call boring like Mayweather vs Mosley where they're full of it though


Yeah but its cause weve actually been in there.

Man Mosley Mayweather when Floyd got rocked had me on my couch probably most out of any fight


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-20160506-_-Boxing-_-457944293-_-Imageandlink
> 
> :alfingers


The old man takes the Irishman to school. KO 1 Mayweather


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

So it looks like this circus sideshow fight might actually happen. Pretty pathetic actually. All this so Mayweather can get a guarantee 50th win. This should not count on his boxing resume. And you know they will charge more money for this bullshit PPV. Luckily for the promoters lot's of UFC and Mayweather fan boys are idiots, so there will be lots of PPV buys for this garbage.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

The fight lasts as long as Mayweather wants.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> So it looks like this circus sideshow fight might actually happen. Pretty pathetic actually. All this so Mayweather can get a guarantee 50th win. This should not count on his boxing resume. And you know they will charge more money for this bullshit PPV. Luckily for the promoters lot's of UFC and Mayweather fan boys are idiots, so there will be lots of PPV buys for this garbage.


Why are you even in this thread?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why are you even in this thread?


Because I have an opinion just like anyone else and I stated it. I know you have a hard on for Mayweather and will defend him at all costs, but this is a joke to the sport of boxing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just chipping in here to say that I still don't think there's a snowball's chance in hell of this fight happening although I do still think Mayweather will fight again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Because I have an opinion just like anyone else and I stated it. I know you have a hard on for Mayweather and will defend him at all costs, but this is a joke to the sport of boxing.


did you watch Courture vs Toney?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> He'd get a take down pretty fast...nothing fancy...arm bar or choke..inside a minute


I would be disappointed if he didn't finish with a sankaku jime.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> So it looks like this circus sideshow fight might actually happen. Pretty pathetic actually. All this so Mayweather can get a guarantee 50th win. This should not count on his boxing resume. And you know they will charge more money for this bullshit PPV. Luckily for the promoters lot's of UFC and Mayweather fan boys are idiots, so there will be lots of PPV buys for this garbage.


Wrong. This fight is to secure the biggest payday possible with the least risk involved.

It doesn't effect the rest of the boxing landscape. No belts. No championships, etc, are on the line.

:franklin I'm a Mayweather fan and seeing him wash McGregor will be entertaining no matter what you think. 



bballchump11 said:


> did you watch Courture vs Toney?


Did that fight count on his resume?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I was being sarcastic btw, ofcourse the fight counted to his resume...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> did you watch Courture vs Toney?












lets pretend it never happened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Wrong. This fight is to secure the biggest payday possible with the least risk involved.
> 
> It doesn't effect the rest of the boxing landscape. No belts. No championships, etc, are on the line.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think it did count as Couture's resume, at least on wikipedia. I really don't see what the big uproar is about this fight. Mayweather isn't 29 anymore, he's 39 and practically retired. He said in his Showtime interview that he's no longer a fighter. Just an entertainer and a businessman. Like you said, this has no impact on the boxing landscape. Let those risk adverse welterweights fight each other.

I'm sure that *** Glassjaw didn't cry about this match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> lets pretend it never happened.


:lol: yeah I almost erased that from my memory until this fight started getting momentum.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> did you watch Courture vs Toney?


Hell no. That was a circus sideshow fight just like this. But actually that one was worse since Toney is so fat and past it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn I never even saw this one before.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

browsing said:


> Wrong. This fight is to secure the biggest payday possible with the least risk involved.
> 
> It doesn't effect the rest of the boxing landscape. No belts. No championships, etc, are on the line.
> 
> ...


Obviously Mayweather will win, because he is a professional boxer and McGregor is a professional UFC fighter. What is entertaining about that? McGregor only spends a portion of his training on stand up fighting where as Mayweather has been spending all of his training on stand up fighting. Might as well watch him fight an amateur boxing champ. And biggest reward with the lowest risk is how Mayweather has been running his career since after he fought DLH. This fight is absolutely for him to say that he beat Marciano's record and further claim that he is the best ever for being 50-0. He probably has no idea who Ricardo Lopez is though.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I think it did count as Couture's resume, at least on wikipedia. I really don't see what the big uproar is about this fight. Mayweather isn't 29 anymore, he's 39 and practically retired. He said in his Showtime interview that he's no longer a fighter. Just an entertainer and a businessman. Like you said, this has no impact on the boxing landscape. Let those risk adverse welterweights fight each other.
> 
> I'm sure that *** Glassjaw didn't cry about this match


I wasn't even alive then douche bag.And in case your dumb ass didn't notice, that was an exhibition where the wrestler was still faking it and doing wrestling moves, you know things wrestlers do. He did not put on gloves and actually fight Ali in a sanctioned boxing match, unlike this fight we are talking about. Also, how the hell you gonna call someone else a *** when you are madly in love with another man, a man you don't even know personally as well?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Obviously Mayweather will win, because he is a professional boxer and McGregor is a professional UFC fighter. What is entertaining about that? McGregor only spends a portion of his training on stand up fighting where as Mayweather has been spending all of his training on stand up fighting. Might as well watch him fight an amateur boxing champ. And biggest reward with the lowest risk is how Mayweather has been running his career since after he fought DLH. This fight is absolutely for him to say that he beat Marciano's record and further claim that he is the best ever for being 50-0. He probably has no idea who Ricardo Lopez is though.


Ricardo lopez Is one of floyds favorite fighters :lol:


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ricardo lopez Is one of floyds favorite fighters :lol:


Well then he should know he has to go to 52 to surpass his record. But you never hear about that. It shouldn't matter but to him and his fan boys his undefeated record is everything their lives revolve around


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Obviously Mayweather will win, because he is a professional boxer and McGregor is a professional UFC fighter. What is entertaining about that? McGregor only spends a portion of his training on stand up fighting where as Mayweather has been spending all of his training on stand up fighting. Might as well watch him fight an amateur boxing champ. And biggest reward with the lowest risk is how Mayweather has been running his career since after he fought DLH. This fight is absolutely for him to say that he beat Marciano's record and further claim that he is the best ever for being 50-0. He probably has no idea who Ricardo Lopez is though.


Stop posting you mental invalid


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I wasn't even alive then douche bag.And in case your dumb ass didn't notice, that was an exhibition where the wrestler was still faking it and doing wrestling moves, you know things wrestlers do. He did not put on gloves and actually fight Ali in a sanctioned boxing match, unlike this fight we are talking about. Also, how the hell you gonna call someone else a *** when you are madly in love with another man, a man you don't even know personally as well?


You can cry about this too, ***






What a disgrace to boxing. :lol: get over yourself


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop posting you mental invalid


Stop jerking off thinking about Mayweather, you pathetic bastard


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can cry about this too, ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that is funny is you calling other people ***, ***.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can cry about this too, ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a song for you two anytime someone disagrees with your stance on your unhealthy obsession with Mayweather or doesn't praise him like you do


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And for the record, I was all for seeing this fight also. Somebody quick! Start crying like a ******


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And for the record, I was all for seeing this fight also. Somebody quick! Start crying like a ******


LOL you are one delusional fuckboy aren't you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> This is a song for you two anytime someone disagrees with your stance on your unhealthy obsession with Mayweather or doesn't praise him like you do


 I don't even care that you disagree. Plenty of people disagree with me in this thread. I don't like **** like you coming in here talking shit and throwing insults. I always respond appropriately.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't even care that you disagree. Plenty of people disagree with me in this thread. I don't like **** like you coming in here talking shit and throwing insults. I always respond appropriately.


You don't like people "insulting" your man crush is what it is. Pretty pathetic


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

But yeah, it's me who is the *** :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> You don't like people "insulting" your man crush is what it is. Pretty pathetic


Yawn go back to ESB with the rest of disabled your ilk.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn go back to ESB with the rest of disabled your ilk.


Ok. Keep wishing you were Floyd's girlfriend and he actually knew who you were, not like in your dreams.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I don't like people insulting me because of my sexual orientation


Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house then man


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Ok. Keep wishing you were Floyd's girlfriend and he actually knew who you were, not like in your dreams.


OK? So you will go back to ESB simpleton. Thank u


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house then man


LOL yeah you really got me there with your re-writing my post in your quote. You're a sharp one, ***.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> OK? So you will go back to ESB simpleton. Thank u


Never left there. I will stay here though if only for the sole purpose to get you fired just by saying that I don't like Mayweather. Just wondering, do you and bballchump get in arguments over which one of you loves Floyd more?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Anyways, let me actually get back to topic. I'll ignore that unoriginal ***.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Anyways, let me actually get back to topic. I'll ignore that unoriginal ***.


Don't go punching holes in your wall because I got you so riled up by not hugging Floyds nuts like yourself. It's really not that big of a deal that someone else has a different view on something. Also since you are a self hating gay man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Not even a funny troll either. That's why I like McGregor. This guy is witty.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Not even a funny troll either. That's why I like McGregor. This guy is witty.


I thought you were supposed to be ignoring me? And it's not trolling pointing out the obvious now is it? I guess you are blinded by your mad love for another man who doesn't even know you exist to see that. Maybe I should stop before I get you so raged that you hurt yourself.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Never left there. I will stay here though if only for the sole purpose to get you fired just by saying that I don't like Mayweather. Just wondering, do you and bballchump get in arguments over which one of you loves Floyd more?


I don't care that you don't like Mayweather, it's your lack of boxing knowledge and low IQ. You should just stay on ESB with the rest of the dribblers.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Well then he should know he has to go to 52 to surpass his record. But you never hear about that. It shouldn't matter but to him and his fan boys his undefeated record is everything their lives revolve around


well, not really since Lopez drew to Alvarez he doesn't have a perfect record.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't care that you don't like Mayweather, it's your lack of boxing knowledge and low IQ. You should just stay on ESB with the rest of the dribblers.


Surrrrre it is Ms jackson


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well, not really since Lopez drew to Alvarez he doesn't have a perfect record.


Draw isn't a loss though. Canelo has a draw, but Mayweather said he was undefeated and he took his 0.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Obviously Mayweather will win, because he is a professional boxer and McGregor is a professional UFC fighter. What is entertaining about that? McGregor only spends a portion of his training on stand up fighting where as Mayweather has been spending all of his training on stand up fighting. Might as well watch him fight an amateur boxing champ. And biggest reward with the lowest risk is how Mayweather has been running his career since after he fought DLH. This fight is absolutely for him to say that he beat Marciano's record and further claim that he is the best ever for being 50-0. He probably has no idea who Ricardo Lopez is though.


:franklin Who is Ricardo Lopez?

The spectacle of watching an MMA hype-job get pummeled is where the entertainment is at. Watching idiots like you rage is where the entertainment is at. The fan reaction is where the entertainment is at. Watching Floyd win -at bare minimum- 100 million dollars is where the entertainment is at. It'll be glorious.

After Floyd fought DLH we have names like *'Hatton, Marquez Cotto, Canelo, Maidana, Alvarez, Mosley, Pacquaio' *

Floyd has fought and beat the best :money and knowing your butthurts about that 0, after all those champs, is another part of that entertainment I mentioned up above.

Now its time to add McGregor to that list. Hopefully we get this September. Im planning my viewing party out in advance.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin *Who is Ricardo Lopez?*


Seriously?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Surrrrre it is Ms jackson


Definitely a dribbler


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Seriously?


Who has a better resume Floyd or Lopez?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Definitely a dribbler


Like you dribble over the thought of Floyd? That kind of dribbler?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Like you dribble over the thought of Floyd? That kind of dribbler?


More like the blithering idiot kind


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Seriously?


The spectacle of watching an MMA hype-job get pummeled is where the entertainment is at. Watching idiots like you rage is where the entertainment is at. The fan reaction is where the entertainment is at. Watching Floyd win -at bare minimum- 100 million dollars is where the entertainment is at. It'll be glorious.

After Floyd fought DLH we have names like *'Hatton, Marquez Cotto, Canelo, Maidana, Alvarez, Mosley, Pacquaio' *

Floyd has fought and beat the best :money and knowing your butthurts about that 0, after all those champs, is another part of that entertainment I mentioned up above.

Now its time to add McGregor to that list. Hopefully we get this September. Im planning my viewing party out in advance.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> More like the blithering idiot kind


Alright Ellerbe. I obviously hurt your feelings and now you are mad at me. I'll stop before you cry, if you haven't already


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Alright Ellerbe. I obviously hurt your feelings and now you are mad at me. I'll stop before you cry, if you haven't already


Who has a better resume Floyd or Lopez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Draw isn't a loss though. Canelo has a draw, but Mayweather said he was undefeated and he took his 0.


That means Canelo didnt have a perfect record either

draw means that your record is blemished; Floyd & Rockys are not.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Who has a better resume Floyd or Lopez


Lopez. He didn't pull a fake retirement to avoid the top guys in his division and wait for them to all beat each other up before coming back like Mayweather did. And he also didn't postpone his biggest rival fight for 5 years to wait for the opponent to get knocked out and lose his killer instinct and then take steroids before it to make sure he had every advantage. The names on Lopez record aren't as popular because he was a lower weight class figher where it doesn't get a lot of attention. But no sane person ( or non floyd fanboy unlike yourself)could say Floyd record is better for fighting guys on the level of Baldimor, Judah, hatton, Ortiz, Guerrero, Maidana, a much mich smaller Marquez, or a faded Pacquaio.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Lopez. He didn't pull a fake retirement to avoid the top guys in his division and wait for them to all beat each other up before coming back like Mayweather did. And he also didn't postpone his biggest rival fight for 5 years to wait for the opponent to get knocked out and lose his killer instinct and then take steroids before it to make sure he had every advantage. The names on Lopez record aren't as popular because he was a lower weight class figher where it doesn't get a lot of attention. But no sane person ( or non floyd fanboy unlike yourself)could say Floyd record is better for fighting guys on the level of Baldimor, Judah, hatton, Ortiz, Guerrero, Maidana, a much mich smaller Marquez, or a faded Pacquaio.


:lol: ok troll


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Lopez. He didn't pull a fake retirement to avoid the top guys in his division and wait for them to all beat each other up before coming back like Mayweather did. And he also didn't postpone his biggest rival fight for 5 years to wait for the opponent to get knocked out and lose his killer instinct and then take steroids before it to make sure he had every advantage. The names on Lopez record aren't as popular because he was a lower weight class figher where it doesn't get a lot of attention. But no sane person ( or non floyd fanboy unlike yourself)could say Floyd record is better for fighting guys on the level of Baldimor, Judah, hatton, Ortiz, Guerrero, Maidana, a much mich smaller Marquez, or a faded Pacquaio.


oh my god :rofl :lol: I'm not even a fan of Floyd but get the fuck out of here. Lopez has a worse resume, and you know dat.

So which of Lopez's opponents could be compared to Canelo, castillo, Corrales, Marquez, Pacquiao, or DLH? Ill answer it for you; he doesnt have any wins like that and REFUSED to move up in weight to fight Carbajal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl take this clown back to ESB


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> oh my god :rofl :lol: I'm not even a fan of Floyd but get the fuck out of here. Lopez has a worse resume, and you know dat.
> 
> So which of Lopez's opponents could be compared to Canelo, castillo, Corrales, Marquez, Pacquiao, or DLH? Ill answer it for you; he doesnt have any wins like that and REFUSED to move up in weight to fight Carbajal.


Well he didn't ask any fighters to drain down so badly that they would have to sit in a chair at the weigh in like Canelo so that's out the window, Castillo he arguably lost to the first fight and him and Corrales are mostly known for their fight between each other which was a war, other than that they are not great fighters, so we can put any of the champions he fought in place of them like Sanchez or Petelo.. Marquez was two weight divisions below mayweather, and Lopez never did that, so that's out the window too. DLH hell of a fighter sure, but far past his best. So let's put Alvarez in there. And he waited 5 years for Pacquiao, after he was knocked out and lost all his killer instinct and also took PED's for that fight. Sure DLH and Pacquiao names look better on the resume, but take in to consideration when he fought them and it's not better than any top guys Lopez fought. And like I said, there is no way that the title defenses on Lopez' resume aren't equally as good or not better than Ortiz, Guerrero, Baldomir, Berto, Maidana, Judah, hatton


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl take this clown back to ESB


Man, you are doing a great job at ignoring me, sweetness


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Well he didn't ask any fighters to drain down so badly that they would have to sit in a chair at the weigh in like Canelo so that's out the window, Castillo he arguably lost to the first fight and him and Corrales are mostly known for their fight between each other which was a war, other than that they are not great fighters, so we can put any of the champions he fought in place of them like Sanchez or Petelo.. Marquez was two weight divisions below mayweather, and Lopez never did that, so that's out the window too. DLH hell of a fighter sure, but far past his best. So let's put Alvarez in there. And he waited 5 years for Pacquiao, after he was knocked out and lost all his killer instinct and also took PED's for that fight. Sure DLH and Pacquiao names look better on the resume, but take in to consideration when he fought them and it's not better than any top guys Lopez fought. And like I said, there is no way that the title defenses on Lopez' resume aren't equally as good or not better than Ortiz, Guerrero, Baldomir, Berto, Maidana, Judah, hatton


I'm hearing a lot of excuses. Even Canelo at a catchweight & Marquez being bloated are better than Lopez's opponents. Even old Pacquiao & old Mosley are better than fucking Sanchez or Petelo. Nobody knows these guys unless you know Lopez's resume. There are really hardly any recognizable names aside from Rosendo Alvarez who Lopez also drew to. Sorjaturong is a good scalp for Lopez. Seriously though these names pale in comparison to Floyd's resume. Theres no way that you can say that these names are better than wins over genaro hernandez, corrales, castillo, etc.

Even if you are picking apart Floyd's resume like this there is still way more depth in Floyd's resume than there is in Lopez despite floyd having less fights. you just look stupid saying that he has a better resume


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm hearing a lot of excuses. Even Canelo at a catchweight & Marquez being bloated are better than Lopez's opponents. Even old Pacquiao & old Mosley are better than fucking Sanchez or Petelo. Nobody knows these guys unless you know Lopez's resume. There are really hardly any recognizable names aside from Rosendo Alvarez who Lopez also drew to. Sorjaturong is a good scalp for Lopez. Seriously though these names pale in comparison to Floyd's resume. Theres no way that you can say that these names are better than wins over genaro hernandez, corrales, castillo, etc.
> 
> Even if you are picking apart Floyd's resume like this there is still way more depth in Floyd's resume than there is in Lopez despite floyd having less fights. you just look stupid saying that he has a better resume


They are only not as recognizable because those really low weight classes don't get any attention here in the U.S. If they were on TV as much as welterweighs, they would be just as recognizable as anyone on Mayweather's list besides DLH and Pacquiao. And you can call those excuses, but they are truth.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

If they make this happen Floyd is gonna whoop his ass and knock him out late.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> They are only not as recognizable because those really low weight classes don't get any attention here in the U.S. If they were on TV as much as welterweighs, they would be just as recognizable as anyone on Mayweather's list besides DLH and Pacquiao. And you can call those excuses, but they are truth.


those names arent as well known because they arent as good as corrales, castillo, canelo, pacquiao, marquez, mosley, dlh, etc. thats why.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

What the fuck is this thread? :rofl atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> What the fuck is this thread? :rofl atsch


Right? I'm out here defending Floyd Mayweather.. What is wrong with me


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> oh my god :rofl :lol: I'm not even a fan of Floyd but get the fuck out of here. Lopez has a worse resume, and you know dat.
> 
> So which of Lopez's opponents could be compared to Canelo, castillo, Corrales, Marquez, Pacquiao, or DLH? Ill answer it for you; he doesnt have any wins like that and REFUSED to move up in weight to fight Carbajal.


GTFOH with that "refused" bullshit. When was that offer even on the table for Lopez to "refuse". SMH.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

is it gonna be a boxing match? or mma?

cant believe conor still has this kinda pull after getting choked out by a guy who had 11 days noticce


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at this fight being a legit rumor.

I wish this fight did happen, I'd pay for it. Would be the biggest con job in boxing since Holmes/Cooney. I'd watch it for a rare WW knockout from Floyd Mayweather and Conor losing again. The build up would be absurd, it would be the biggest selling boxing match in history. It would be big in both Europe and North America, everyone would see that. It would be THE fight to watch. 

I doubt Conor would want to experience another L like that, especially on the biggest stage. 

It'd be sexy as fuck if it did happen though, for as long as the hype lasts.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol at this fight being a legit rumor.
> 
> I wish this fight did happen, I'd pay for it. Would be the biggest con job in boxing since Holmes/Cooney. I'd watch it for a rare WW knockout from Floyd Mayweather and Conor losing again. The build up would be absurd, it would be the biggest selling boxing match in history. It would be big in both Europe and North America, everyone would see that. It would be THE fight to watch.
> 
> ...


In fairness Conney had actually beaten some guys.

He was a legit contender...as legit as allot of guys that Holmes fought and more legit than some.

Of course his whiteness and the marketing made it a far bigger fight than it deserved to be.

Still that was a far more legitimate fight than Mayweather McGregor would be.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Cooney was legit for beating up shot versions of young, norton and lyle. He ducked mike weaver and went into the holmes fight with not enough experience. So he was a legitimate challenger and at least hes an actual pro boxer, that itself distinguishes that fight from McGregor vs Mayweather, by a long shot.









Speaking of Larry Holmes, he is lovely to watch from a technical point of view. Great mechanics and probably the best 1-2 i've ever seen.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> :lol: Cooney was legit for beating up shot versions of young, norton and lyle. He ducked mike weaver and went into the holmes fight with not enough experience. So he was a legitimate challenger and at least hes an actual pro boxer, that itself distinguishes that fight from McGregor vs Mayweather, by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the ducking is more his managment fault then himself. Watch the docu on the build-up around the fight, shady people


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :lol: Cooney was legit for beating up shot versions of young, norton and lyle. He ducked mike weaver and went into the holmes fight with not enough experience. So he was a legitimate challenger and at least hes an actual pro boxer, that itself distinguishes that fight from McGregor vs Mayweather, by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Young looked that bad, the cut was unfortunate though.

Norton was completely shot to shit I agree.
The Cobb-Norton fight was already sad to watch.
Lyle too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lope\ is nowhere near Mayweather's record. Wtf?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

are they fighting with UFC rules or boxing rules?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Why there are people acting like this will happen ? It will not, stop being silly people.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Im 90% sure this won't happen, I'm surprised it still has legs though after 2 or 3 weeks. The only way I see it happening is if Conor is so desperate for money that he takes the career high pay day (somehow involving UFC so they get a slice) and basically whores his name out for cash as he and everybody knows he stands no chance at all, the best he can hope for is to go the distance, but given his questionable stamina that could be far fetched. And for Mayweather to comeback to boxing to fight an amatuer level boxer not even fit to be a sparring partner just speaks volumes about him aswell, it would be an absolute joke.


I'd watch though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> Im 90% sure this won't happen, I'm surprised it still has legs though after 2 or 3 weeks. The only way I see it happening is if Conor is so desperate for money that he takes the career high pay day (somehow involving UFC so they get a slice) and basically whores his name out for cash as he and everybody knows he stands no chance at all, the best he can hope for is to go the distance, but given his questionable stamina that could be far fetched. And for Mayweather to comeback to boxing to fight an amatuer level boxer not even fit to be a sparring partner just speaks volumes about him aswell, it would be an absolute joke.
> 
> I'd watch though.


It is 100% bullshit. McGregor would have to leave the UFC to do it, and he is not doing that, also he is not doing it because he ain´t dumb, "oh but he would do so much money" yeah but his career in the UFC would fall apart after that, getting humiliated by Mayweather would take a huge part of his shine in the eyes of everybody.

I´m sure the fine the UFC has for him for breaking the contract and fighting somewhere else is huge too.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

And McGregor is an asshole and egomaniac, the negotiation would be tiresome, he wouldn´t simply accept Mayweather as the "A side"..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Strike said:


> I can't believe people thought this was remotely likely. It was such obvious bullshit. The Sun is a fucking comic that makes no effort to substantiate the validity of the crap it prints and McGregor's coach just trolled the fuck out of the moron reporter.


Thank you... someone at least.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Vic said:


> Thank you... someone at least.


I'm with you on this, won't happen. Great opportunity for both fighters to promote their names though. Floyd does have TMT50 trademarked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Im 90% sure this won't happen, I'm surprised it still has legs though after 2 or 3 weeks. The only way I see it happening is if Conor is so desperate for money that he takes the career high pay day (somehow involving UFC so they get a slice) and basically whores his name out for cash as he and everybody knows he stands no chance at all, the best he can hope for is to go the distance, but given his questionable stamina that could be far fetched. And for Mayweather to comeback to boxing to fight an amatuer level boxer not even fit to be a sparring partner just speaks volumes about him aswell, it would be an absolute joke.
> 
> I'd watch though.


Naw McGregor would absolutely take it. He was dumb enough to jump 25lbs to fight Nate Diaz. He's dumb enough to box Mayweather for $10 million. The only problem is Dana White


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw McGregor would absolutely take it. He was dumb enough to jump 25lbs to fight Nate Diaz. He's dumb enough to box Mayweather for $10 million. The only problem is Dana White


Imagine if McGregor buys himself out some UFC contract to fight Mayweather and then Floyd cancels the fight :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I don't think Young looked that bad, the cut was unfortunate though.
> 
> Norton was completely shot to shit I agree.
> The Cobb-Norton fight was already sad to watch.
> Lyle too.


@Phantom

Young was at the very least was way past his prime. Young was motivated & in shape against Cooney and IMO was actually going to stop Cooney if not for that unfortunate Cut.. Ever since the "defeat" to Norton, Young became depressed and was never the same fighter, he started using drugs & declined sharply which can be seen vs Ocasio & Dokes. He was never the same fighter ever since he got robbed vs Norton.

Believe me, I'm an expert on Young.. Top 4 heavyweight of the 70s


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @Phantom
> 
> Young was at the very least was way past his prime. Young was motivated & in shape against Cooney and IMO was actually going to stop Cooney if not for that unfortunate Cut.. Ever since the "defeat" to Norton, Young became depressed and was never the same fighter, he started using drugs & declined sharply which can be seen vs Ocasio & Dokes. He was never the same fighter ever since he got robbed vs Norton.
> 
> Believe me, I'm an expert on Young.. Top 4 heavyweight of the 70s


I'm believing you.
From what I remember Young didn't have too much trouble landing punches on him.

On a sidenote. The round were Foreman badly wobbled Young and Young actually forcing the fight in the later half of the round and taking the round over was one hell of a badass moment.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm believing you.
> From what I remember Young didn't have too much trouble landing punches on him.


you're right. Not too much power on them either but Young was heavier than usual and I remember Cooney getting stunned at least twice.



dyna said:


> On a sidenote. The round were Foreman badly wobbled Young and Young actually forcing the fight in the later half of the round and taking the round over was one hell of a badass moment.


It was pretty impressive.That entire fight is a bad ass moment and easily the highlight of Young's career. In the final round when he staggered Foreman with a combination and floored him with a right hand, that was equally bad ass IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Imagine if McGregor buys himself out some UFC contract to fight Mayweather and then Floyd cancels the fight :lol:


That'd be the ultimate troll move


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks to Flea for this article.

*How Conor McGregor vs Floyd Mayweather could happen without UFC permission*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/1...or-vs-floyd-mayweather-without-ufc-permission


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @Phantom
> 
> Young was at the very least was way past his prime. Young was motivated & in shape against Cooney and IMO was actually going to stop Cooney if not for that unfortunate Cut.. Ever since the "defeat" to Norton, Young became depressed and was never the same fighter, he started using drugs & declined sharply which can be seen vs Ocasio & Dokes. He was never the same fighter ever since he got robbed vs Norton.
> 
> Believe me, I'm an expert on Young.. Top 4 heavyweight of the 70s


I agree completely Tommy...and at the risk of spurring the contempt of all the so called experts who always find a way to dismiss him...usually based on their extreme prejudice against his style,...I'll say that Jimmy Young would have not only beaten Cooney, were it not for that cut, but that he would have painfully exposed Cooney as a deficient, limited amateur with only size and a left hook to depend on. Jimmy had, along with Ali, the best chin of the heavyweights of his time, as proven by the fact that Cooney was never able to even rock him with his shots, even though Jimmy was right there in front of him, blinded by the blood from his cut. A few years earlier, Young would have humiliated and defeated Cooney by a stoppage within 10 rounds.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's the biggest fight out there. Now The UFC is talking about it.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> And McGregor is an asshole and egomaniac, the negotiation would be tiresome, he wouldn´t simply accept Mayweather as the "A side"..


Still a bit sore that Aldo got trolled for a year and then sparked in 13 seconds I see :rofl . Your posts about McGregor are filled with underlying bitterness :rofl


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw McGregor would absolutely take it. He was dumb enough to jump 25lbs to fight Nate Diaz. He's dumb enough to box Mayweather for $10 million. The only problem is Dana White


He would 100% not take the fight for $10m. He fought mendes for $5m, aldo for like $7m and Diaz for $10m. His next UFC, no matter who it is will most likely earn him $10m, so he would not jump to box and jeopardise his UFC career for the same payday, and then get his head punched off his shoulders.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> He would 100% not take the fight for $10m. He fought mendes for $5m, aldo for like $7m and Diaz for $10m. His next UFC, no matter who it is will most likely earn him $10m, so he would not jump to box and jeopardise his UFC career for the same payday, and then get his head punched off his shoulders.


I didn't realize he was getting paid that much. Mayweather could still give him enough money to want to take it. The ratio that is being discussed is 150 million to 10


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't realize he was getting paid that much. Mayweather could still give him enough money to want to take it. The ratio that is being discussed is 150 million to 10


First of all, as many have said, this will not happen.

But if it did, I would think Mcgrgeor would want something in the region of $50m. That kinda figure makes sense to me because his next fight against Diaz should earn another $10m, and even if he loses that fight he is still featherweight champion and that fight could probably earn him at least $5m (correcting for the potential loss against Diaz). After that, he has 2 0r 3 good fights at lightweight that I believe would sell well and therefore earn him say $5m a piece. So thats a conservative estimate of $30m over the next 2 years potentially in his chosen sport. So for him to risk his UFC career and all those paydays for a suicide mission against Mayweather, then yeah I would say $50m would be the figure he would want.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks to Flea for this article.
> 
> *How Conor McGregor vs Floyd Mayweather could happen without UFC permission*
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/1...or-vs-floyd-mayweather-without-ufc-permission


*Mayweather: We'll have 'master plan' to make 'record breaking' McGregor bout happen*

*http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/1...-master-plan-to-make-record-breaking-mcgregor








*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Crean said:


> Still a bit sore that Aldo got trolled for a year and then sparked in 13 seconds I see :rofl . Your posts about McGregor are filled with underlying bitterness :rofl


Fuck Aldo, a crybababy that gets no love from me. McGregor tries to be an asshole, I´m calling him what he wants to be called, nothing wrong with that, it´s his thing. You on the other hand loves him and your posts defeding him are filled with underlying love for the guy.

And McGregor probably would agree that he is an asshole at least in terms of negotiations which is what I we were talking about, no need to jump in and defend him and if I called his mother a hoe. And he is a egomaniac just as Floyd also is, it is what I see in them, and in other top atlhetes tbh.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Fuck Aldo, a crybababy that gets no love from me. McGregor tries to be an asshole, I´m calling him what he wants to be called, nothing wrong with that, it´s his thing. You on the other hand loves him and your posts defeding him are filled with underlying love for the guy.
> 
> And McGregor probably would agree that he is an asshole at least in terms of negotiations which is what I we were talking about, no need to jump in and defend him and if I called his mother a hoe. And he is a egomaniac just as Floyd also is, it is what I see in them, and in other top atlhetes tbh.





Vic said:


> Fuck Aldo, a crybababy that gets no love from me. McGregor tries to be an asshole, I´m calling him what he wants to be called, nothing wrong with that, it´s his thing. You on the other hand loves him and your posts defeding him are filled with underlying love for the guy.
> 
> And McGregor probably would agree that he is an asshole at least in terms of negotiations which is what I we were talking about, no need to jump in and defend him and if I called his mother a hoe. And he is a egomaniac just as Floyd also is, it is what I see in them, and in other top atlhetes tbh.


You've called him an asshole and an egomaniac. You don't know the guy and for some reason you have not grasped the idea that he is a self made promotional juggernaut. He says and does all this stuff so he earns maximum pay when he steps in that octagon.
From what I know of him, he is not an asshole, in fact firsthand reports from the man on the street says he's a really nice guy, almost universally. His UFC business persona is just that, a persona. 
I will concede that I like him as an entertainer and fighter. He is a guy who is flawed yet very skilled with an exciting fighting style who never ducks a fighter and who hypes a fight like no other. What is Not to like??
However, he is NOT my favourite fighter, not by a long shot and I call his fights as I see them. I went against him for his last 3 fights in terms of predicting a winner.

For the record, my favourite fighters are:

Edson Barboza
Luke Rockhold
Damien Maia
Stephen Thompson
Cowboy Cerrone


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Crean said:


> You've called him an asshole and an egomaniac. You don't know the guy and for some reason you have not grasped the idea that he is a self made promotional juggernaut. He says and does all this stuff so he earns maximum pay when he steps in that octagon.
> From what I know of him, he is not an asshole, in fact firsthand reports from the man on the street says he's a really nice guy, almost universally. His UFC business persona is just that, a persona.
> I will concede that I like him as an entertainer and fighter. He is a guy who is flawed yet very skilled with an exciting fighting style who never ducks a fighter and who hypes a fight like no other. What is Not to like??
> However, he is NOT my favourite fighter, not by a long shot and I call his fights as I see them. I went against him for his last 3 fights in terms of predicting a winner.
> ...


You felt the need to quote me and putting Aldo in the mix as if I was somebody that says things in favour of Aldo all the time, I never did I think, just because I´m brazilian ?
Sorry about the language then, replace asshole for diva if that makes people feel better. Egomaniac, yes I think he is one, it´s a common trait in sports personalities, so what ? Floyd also is one, Cristiano Ronaldo is too, LeBron James, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, they are all like that. And I was making a point regarding the negotiation side of the thing, you trippin talking about how nice he is outside the game, my post wasn´t simply "he´s an asshole" and that´s it.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> You felt the need to quote me and putting Aldo in the mix as if I was somebody that says things in favour of Aldo all the time, I never did I think, just because I´m brazilian ?
> Sorry about the language then, replace asshole for diva if that makes people feel better. Egomaniac, yes I think he is one, it´s a common trait in sports personalities, so what ? Floyd also is one, Cristiano Ronaldo is too, LeBron James, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, they are all like that. And I was making a point regarding the negotiation side of the thing, you trippin talking about how nice he is outside the game, my post wasn´t simply "he´s an asshole" and that´s it.


I quoted you because you are forever sniping at mcgregor, usually in a passive aggressive way. I pick it up and it comes across as bitterness on your part.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Crean said:


> I quoted you because you are forever sniping at mcgregor, usually in a passive aggressive way. I pick it up and it comes across as bitterness on your part.


That´s the tone that you put yourself on my writing when you read it. I don´t hate McGregor at all. I say what I see, he does some things that I find wrong, like the El Chapo stuff, and this situation with the press conferences showed to me that he is a diva when it comes to negotiations. That is all. 
We do that all the time around these parts, everybody is calling Teddy Atlas a narcissist type and all, in the other thread. 
And regarding Aldo, see my posts before their fight, I was super on the fence, I actually was more positive than McGregor would win than you, and even called McGregor the superior striker. What a hater I am.

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/aldo-vs-mcgregor-who-wins.68541/page-2#post-2085021


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> That´s the tone that you put yourself on my writing when you read it. I don´t hate McGregor at all. I say what I see, he does some things that I find wrong, like the El Chapo stuff, and this situation with the press conferences showed to me that he is a diva when it comes to negotiations. That is all.
> We do that all the time around these parts, everybody is calling Teddy Atlas a narcissist type and all, in the other thread.
> And regarding Aldo, see my posts before their fight, I was super on the fence, I actually was more positive than McGregor would win than you, and even called McGregor the superior striker. What a hater I am.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/aldo-vs-mcgregor-who-wins.68541/page-2#post-2085021


Ok, cool. Maybe I am taking you up wrong. If I am, sorry about that man.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Crean said:


> Ok, cool. Maybe I am taking you up wrong. If I am, sorry about that man.


No problem, it´s gonna be a tough couple of weeks for me so I´m a bit mad at other things these days sorry if I was unpolite to you.

I concede that I don´t exactly deal well with guys that talk too much, but being a fight fan for so long you gotta understand and get used to it, it´s part of the game since it exists.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Lets go champ!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

mcgregor looks terrible in that video..


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> you're right. Not too much power on them either but Young was heavier than usual and I remember Cooney getting stunned at least twice.
> 
> It was pretty impressive.That entire fight is a bad ass moment and easily the highlight of Young's career. In the final round when he staggered Foreman with a combination and floored him with a right hand, that was equally bad ass IMO.


In Foreman's book by George (obviously he had a ghost writer, but I think he contributed the actual content) he claims that he was told to let young go some rounds...that he hurt him and laid back...but than later couldn't get to him.

Of course gotta take all those type of stories with not just grains but whole blocks of salt.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't read this whole thread, but at what weight would this farcical Floyd vs McGregor fight happen at?

How does it make any sense for McGregor to have a boxing fight against Floyd, when McGregor got outboxed by Nate Diaz? :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

You can see he has talent, but his footwork is terrible I suspect that he'll be gassing after a few rounds


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but at what weight would this farcical Floyd vs McGregor fight happen at?
> 
> How does it make any sense for McGregor to have a boxing fight against Floyd, when McGregor got outboxed by Nate Diaz? :-(


Casuals will eat it up.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> You can see he has talent, but his footwork is terrible I suspect that he'll be gassing after a few rounds


Think he needs to worry about keeping his hands up first


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

If this happens then it will be the least exciting fight Floyd has ever had, I can only see it being a completely one sided fight... I dont think McGregor would even lay glove on Floyd...


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

dyna said:


> Casuals will eat it up.


But even casuals must know he lost to Nate Diaz.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I remember when the news was coming across the forums that Floyd was gonna be in WWE Wrestle Mania.

I was like hell naw! 
And, against Big Show to beat it all.

The headline was:
"Mayweather to Wrestle in Mania!"
:lol:

So I guess this isn't much worse a surprise. :conf

(The BITCH of it is, I was tuned in to all the wrestling shows to see them talk about Floyd and any appearances he might make....then pitched in to watch the damn PPV! :horse)


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

You can see the hand speed in that video, with no undisputed WW champ, this is the biggest fight in Boxing right now.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> This is the biggest fight in Boxing right now.


Oh behave yourself, that's nonsense.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Shit, I remember when the news was coming across the forums that Floyd was gonna be in WWE Wrestle Mania.
> 
> I was like hell naw!
> And, against Big Show to beat it all.
> ...


Thing is though WWE is more entertainment and you watch it (if you like it) for what it is, I mean even Wayne Rooney got involved in a 'fight'... Whereas this fight, if it happen is suppose to be taken seriously which makes it a shambles IMO...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can see he has talent, but his footwork is terrible I suspect that he'll be gassing after a few rounds


Why is he even sparring a southpaw. This is publicity IMO if this fight actually comes to fruition.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Oh behave yourself, that's nonsense.


It's true, would outsell GGG v Canela or anything else plausible you could think of.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why is he even sparring a southpaw. This is publicity IMO if this fight actually comes to fruition.


i believe the guy conner is sparring is chris van heerden


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Why don't they just do 30 seconds boxing, 30 seconds MMA, or 1 round boxing, 1 round MMA. I am sure there's a way they could work around it to the advantage of both guys. Purely boxing vs Mayweather is incredibly one sided.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Why don't they just do 30 seconds boxing, 30 seconds MMA, or 1 round boxing, 1 round MMA. I am sure there's a way they could work around it to the advantage of both guys. Purely boxing vs Mayweather is incredibly one sided.


Because Connor brings no money.
Floyd makes the contract.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

50 mil!?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Why don't they just do 30 seconds boxing, 30 seconds MMA, or 1 round boxing, 1 round MMA. I am sure there's a way they could work around it to the advantage of both guys. Purely boxing vs Mayweather is incredibly one sided.


Make the fight on K1 rules, then you have something more interesting to watch.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

6 ounce gloves no take downs, leg kicks OK. That'd be the fairest fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

People who say "Mcgregor won't leave the UFC, fight won't happen" don't get it. Mcgregor would have to fight 5+ years in the UFC to get this payday. Thats assuming he continues to win, a few more losses and he would be back to 250k purses.

So yea, he would leave the UFC. 50 mil is walk away money. Never fight again in your life type money, you would do it right? I would do it...so would Connor.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I would have never guessed this:









Could possibly turn into this:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted earlier in the thread or not since it's 18 pages... But FUCK THAT NOISE of this being considered #50 for Floyd.



> "If Floyd Mayweather steps into the ring under the professional rules, even if it's a fight over four rounds - it would be 50-0," Sulaiman said.


http://www.boxingscene.com/wbc-prez-backs-mayweather-win-over-mcgregor-50--104739


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Not sure if this was posted earlier in the thread or not since it's 18 pages... But FUCK THAT NOISE of this being considered #50 for Floyd.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/wbc-prez-backs-mayweather-win-over-mcgregor-50--104739


Those are the rules. Whats wrong with em?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I never realized how much people loved McGregor, until I see all his fans worried about him potentially fighting Floyd Money Mayweather.

They're terrified.
It's so touching. 
It restores my faith in humanity.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/2...on-lunch-with-diaz-regarding-mcgregor-rematch


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 6 ounce gloves no take downs, leg kicks OK. That'd be the fairest fight


I'd love for them to just throw hands with UFC gloves. Either way if they do fight on New Year's Eve it would be great for us all.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> People who say "Mcgregor won't leave the UFC, fight won't happen" don't get it. Mcgregor would have to fight 5+ years in the UFC to get this payday. Thats assuming he continues to win, a few more losses and he would be back to 250k purses.
> 
> So yea, he would leave the UFC. 50 mil is walk away money. Never fight again in your life type money, you would do it right? I would do it...so would Connor.


Assuming some good ppv percentage deals and great endorsement deals and fighting every 4 months and always winning he could hit 50 million in 5 years "averaging 3.3 mil per fight....but hell he just got pieced up by Diaz...he ain't going on a 5 year win wind up.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Assuming some good ppv percentage deals and great endorsement deals and fighting every 4 months and always winning he could hit 50 million in 5 years "averaging 3.3 mil per fight....but hell he just got pieced up by Diaz...he ain't going on a 5 year win wind up.


Yup...its not happening. He realized he can go fight Floyd once and be done if he want's to. I wonder what his UFC contract is like as far as buyouts etc...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Those are the rules. Whats wrong with em?


He's not a boxer.. Even if he gets licensed, he's not a legit boxer.. If Floyd wants to make a fool of him he should, but let's not have your last official fight be a MMA fighter.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


>


1. This fight isn't breaking Mayweather v PAC
2. McGregor gets KTFO if he steps in the ring with Floyd. Floyd will toy with him in there. Floyd will make him look like an autistic, retard with down syndrome in there.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He's not a boxer.. Even if he gets licensed, he's not a legit boxer.. If Floyd wants to make a fool of him he should, but let's not have your last official fight be a MMA fighter.


Technically speaking, if Connor gets his license, he is a legit boxer. He's also an experienced elite prize fighter.
If Floyd can make one last astronomical pay day for his last fight, that is exactly what I want to see him do.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Overall this actually might be a good event if Floyd puts together a stacked undercard.

As for the "circus" fight, why not? The only gripe I have is Mcgregor hasn't done shit recently; he's coming off an embarrassing loss. But I don't blame him for taking advantage of his star power. He has one of the biggest names in sports right now. Might as well make the most money you can before the window closes.

I don't see why Boxing or MMA shouldn't have an All-Star game every now and then. All the other major sports have them.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> Overall this actually might be a good event if Floyd puts together a stacked undercard.
> 
> As for the "circus" fight, why not? The only gripe I have is Mcgregor hasn't done shit recently; he's coming off an embarrassing loss. But I don't blame him for taking advantage of his star power. He has one of the biggest names in sports right now. Might as well make the most money you can before the window closes.
> 
> I don't see why Boxing or MMA shouldn't have an All-Star game every now and then. All the other major sports have them.


Not much of an all star game if it's under boxing rules.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


>


That girl in your avatar is wifey material


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

browsing said:


> Technically speaking, if Connor gets his license, he is a legit boxer. He's also an experienced elite prize fighter.
> If Floyd can make one last astronomical pay day for his last fight, that is exactly what I want to see him do.


Getting a license entails passing a medical, having some amateur experience, and working with a licensed trainer. Hardly a rigorous standard. So easy, even Charlie Z can do it.

But just because you have a license, doesn't mean they'll let you fight. A fighter ranked #6 by the WBO was refused a fight with Andre Ward by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, because it was considered too much of a mismatch. They would be hypocritical if they didn't do the same for a Floyd v Connor fight; even more of a mismatch. And that goes for all commissions.

Finally, your reason for wanting this fight to happen is so that Floyd can be a bit more richer?! Something that doesn't benefit you or boxing fans in any way. Bizarre. So very bizarre.

"But it's going to be huge!" Yeah okay, so what.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Talked to some casuals yesterday (went outside), they actually think McGregor has a chance in a straight up boxing match


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a feeling, and this may not be happen, but I have a feeling that this is all a ploy by Mayweather in attempt to get some revenge on McGregor. I mean, he knows it's a garbage fight and a complete mismatch.

I'm sure he wants to tease McGregor into a massive payday and negotiations will break down and then Floyd will fight Garcia May 2017 and tell McGregor that he still has 'Diaz problems' or he needs to beat Berto to prove that he's worthy of facing him. 

Or Floyd could just make a 100 million and knock Conor out in 5 rounds but the thought of it makes me shudder.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Getting a license entails passing a medical, having some amateur experience, and working with a licensed trainer. Hardly a rigorous standard. So easy, even Charlie Z can do it.
> 
> But just because you have a license, doesn't mean they'll let you fight. A fighter ranked #6 by the WBO was refused a fight with Andre Ward by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, because it was considered too much of a mismatch. They would be hypocritical if they didn't do the same for a Floyd v Connor fight; even more of a mismatch. And that goes for all commissions.
> 
> ...


Like with Lewis/Tyson when Tyson was having problems getting licensed, if the commissions with actual rules won't sanction it they'll find one that will. And with the money this generates I can't see any commission turning it down unfortunately.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

mcgregor has had some amateur boxing matches I think, so he will get liscensed no problem, also with his MMA pedigree & name recognition theres no problem


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This fight is not happening guys.

Mayweather vs Garcia May 2017.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Mayweather vs Garcia May 2017.


:lol: Danny Garcia isn't even ONE of the best Welterweights. If I had to make a list of top 3 he wouldn't be on it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Canelo offered McGregor $15 million to fight for the 155 lb. title would he take that instead


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

McGregor's math is all wrong, no way Floyd only gets paid 15 million for a comeback fight against ANYONE in boxing. Garcia, Canelo Rematch, Pacquiao rematch, winner of Thurman/Porter, all of those would guarantee Floyd much more than 15 million.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> McGregor's math is all wrong, no way Floyd only gets paid 15 million for a comeback fight against ANYONE in boxing. Garcia, Canelo Rematch, Pacquiao rematch, winner of Thurman/Porter, all of those would guarantee Floyd much more than 15 million.


Those fights are unlikely, the rematches are unlikely. I think what he meant is nobody is gonna generate as much money as a fight with him!


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope Floyd absolutely puts it ON HIM.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah true, he's very versatile. I personally enjoyed the fights. I can see why if you weren't a fan of his, why you could see it be boring. There are fights that people call boring like Mayweather vs Mosley where they're full of it though


Mayweather/Cotto is so slept on. Also, if he's boring its up to his opponents to knock his "boring ass" out. With his skill & IQ he prevents that from being a reasonable possibility. Any sane person would want to go out with millions and their health in tact like Floyd. I don't even like the guy like that but he's a legend and the best boxer of recent time its hating to say otherwise.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @Phantom
> 
> Young was at the very least was way past his prime. Young was motivated & in shape against Cooney and IMO was actually going to stop Cooney if not for that unfortunate Cut.. Ever since the "defeat" to Norton, Young became depressed and was never the same fighter, he started using drugs & declined sharply which can be seen vs Ocasio & Dokes. He was never the same fighter ever since he got robbed vs Norton.
> 
> Believe me, I'm an expert on Young.. Top 4 heavyweight of the 70s


Foreman was his most famous win but he looked flawless in the Lyle rematch. Thanks for showing me that back in the day. Young did well against punchers but didn't look shabby against Norton either. Won and made him look foolish throughout imho.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

One of the first times wed all be on The money team??


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

turbotime said:


> One of the first times wed all be on The money team??


United we stand, divided we fall


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> One of the first times wed all be on The money team??


Nah. I'd love for the impossible upset to come through and McGregor to starch him.
Imagine the silence in the arena.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> One of the first times wed all be on The money team??


I think any true boxing fan would have to be.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather should be fucking ashamed of himself if this comes off, how can any fan defend him? Not only is he fighting an absolute no hoper, but also a guy who has just come off a devastating loss. He was getting out boxed by Nate Diaz, McGregor won't even land a jab, this will be embarrassing and it will show within 30 seconds. You can't blame McGregor for taking a huge payday, anybody would, but if Mayweather really wants to continue boxing, atleast do it with a fucken boxer, it stinks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol lets see if McGregor can do better than Pacquiao


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rumors are saying its a go.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol lets see if McGregor can do better than Pacquiao


McGregor would do better on opposite day


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol lets see if McGregor can do better than Pacquiao


Mayweather schooling Manny in the center of the ring and Manny panics and trots away. Brilliant.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

*Colin Cowherd says fight is going to happen*


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I love this fight because fuck Dana White!


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

If both Conor & Floyd agree to contracts I don't blame em. Most money Conor will make in a while and Floyd schools someone who insulted him win/win. Still don't think its gonna happen but if anyone has a huge problem don't watch. Not money out your pocket if you don't pay for it I know I sure wont whether I watch it or not lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

uhhh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737112136371949569


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> uhhh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737112136371949569


That looks like it was done on paint.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> uhhh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737112136371949569


He needs to fire whomever made that poster.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I still don't believe it. I think they are using up each other for promotion/attention

If it has demonstrated enough of a draw though, they would be stupid not to sign up and do it.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> uhhh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737112136371949569


Still attention, half the forum would make a better poster. Not going to happen


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


:rofl they're so bad.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


At least the Mitchell poster looks like it was professionally made. The Nas one looks like a primary school project gone wrong.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think any true boxing fan would have to be.


I think any true boxing fan will tell you to fuck off and decry this nonsense for the farce it is.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That picture posted by Floyd really does worry me.

Although I still can't imagine this fight taking place, it was always a matter of time a boxer fought an MMA fighter wasn't it? The 2 sports eventually had to collide and come together for a big event and it does not surprise me that Floyd is taking full advantage of that opportunity whilst it's there. 

I would much rather see a Garcia fight and it would not surprise me if Garcia/Berto fought on the under card should this fight come to fruition.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I would much rather see a Garcia fight and it would not surprise me if Garcia/Berto fought on the under card should this fight come to fruition.


Why Danny Garcia? Is it the undefeated record? WBC Belt? Gold chain and sunglasses?

I don't see how this kid is any more deserving than the winner of Thurman v Porter. The problem with fighting Garcia, Thurman or Porter is that there is little interest in the Boxing community. These men would be lucky to match the ppv numbers Mayweather and Berto produced.

Conor McGregor is the cash cow here, imo Thurman/Porter/Brook are a bigger threat to Floyd. Garcia is low risk, low reward imo.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


>


Is it me or do all these white MMA guys seem juiced to their eyeballs or on some sort of drug.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Why Danny Garcia? Is it the undefeated record? WBC Belt? Gold chain and sunglasses?
> 
> I don't see how this kid is any more deserving than the winner of Thurman v Porter. The problem with fighting Garcia, Thurman or Porter is that there is little interest in the Boxing community. These men would be lucky to match the ppv numbers Mayweather and Berto produced.
> 
> Conor McGregor is the cash cow here, imo Thurman/Porter/Brook are a bigger threat to Floyd. Garcia is low risk, low reward imo.


Come on.. Thurman/Brook/Porter would easily surpass the ppv number mayweather vs berto did. not even a consideration. Birdo wasnt even a big draw when he was in his prime nevermind now.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Is it me or do all these white MMA guys seem juiced to their eyeballs or on some sort of drug.


Because they are


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Come on.. Thurman/Brook/Porter would easily surpass the ppv number mayweather vs berto did. not even a consideration. Birdo wasnt even a big draw when he was in his prime nevermind now.


I don't see it, being honest here. From the four young champions, one isn't more special than the other. They haven't fought each other yet, until they do. Between the 3 Americans I couldn't tell you who is more popular, better, or more deserving.

May would have to fight Brook in England to make an event of it.

With no true undisputed WW Champ, making the McGregor fight is the most sensible. Boxing v MMA, it's about legacy at the end of the day.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Is it me or do all these white MMA guys seem juiced to their eyeballs or on some sort of drug.


There into weird shit (Brain pills).


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I don't see it, being honest here. From the four young champions, one isn't more special than the other. They haven't fought each other yet, until they do. Between the 3 Americans I couldn't tell you who is more popular, better, or more deserving.
> 
> May would have to fight Brook in England to make an event of it.
> 
> With no true undisputed WW Champ, making the McGregor fight is the most sensible. Boxing v MMA, it's about legacy at the end of the day.


Yeah, but we're comparing them to Berto. They are definitely more of a draw than fucking Birdo.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Is it me or do all these white MMA guys seem juiced to their eyeballs or on some sort of drug.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> I think any true boxing fan will tell you to fuck off and decry this nonsense for the farce it is.


Just because it's a circus attraction doesn't mean boxing fans shouldn't want to prevent the damage that would be done to boxing's marketability from an anomalous Floyd loss. We'd never hear the end of it, from the UFC, from McGregor, from casuals, and from the media. So no. I don't get why it's that much of a farce either since it isn't going to affect the internal world of boxing, it's just a stupid event.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just because it's a circus attraction doesn't mean boxing fans shouldn't want to prevent the damage that would be done to boxing's marketability from an anomalous Floyd loss. We'd never hear the end of it, from the UFC, from McGregor, from casuals, and from the media. So no. I don't get why it's that much of a farce either since it isn't going to affect the internal world of boxing, it's just a stupid event.


Yeah I'd even root for Pacquiao to destroy McGregor or Khan despite me not liking them and actually being a fan of McGregor's


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-van-heerden-beat-up-mcgregor-i-told-floyd-i-3-years--105209

"Mayweather said that if he calls you to train him, I want you to train him because I want to fight him. And I told Mayweather that it might take me three years to train him to fight you in a boxing match because he's not a boxer. There are a lot of rumors out there but I've never spoke with [McGregor] and he's never been in my gym," Roach told BoxingScene.com.

"I know that McGregor sparred with my South African fighter and my South African fighter beat him up a little bit. That's what I heard, at Wild Card West, and that's the only information I have [on what happened]."


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just because it's a circus attraction doesn't mean boxing fans shouldn't want to prevent the damage that would be done to boxing's marketability from an anomalous Floyd loss. We'd never hear the end of it, from the UFC, from McGregor, from casuals, and from the media. So no. I don't get why it's that much of a farce either since it isn't going to affect the internal world of boxing, it's just a stupid event.


 I can't stand either Mayweather or McGregor, so I would like to see both lose in this ridiculous even but that's not possible. The only reason I would want Mayweather to win, which obviously he would with ease, is because of what you said about never hearing the end of it from everyone else about boxing as a whole. But we won't have to worry about that because it's a guarantee win for Mayweather if this circus actually takes place.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

McGregor is fighting Diaz again in August. So either the Mayweather fight is dead in the water (fingers crossed), or he'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah, but we're comparing them to Berto. They are definitely more of a draw than fucking Birdo.


Not really. Berto had been around for a while, and on HBO a ton of times. These guys are essentially on the same level in terms of popularity and recognition though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Not really. Berto had been around for awhile, and on HBO a ton of times. These guys are essentially on the same level in terms of popularity and recognition though.


I think you are underestimating the allure of floyd fighting an undefeated puncher or technician In brook & thurman. Styles of which floyd hasnt seen in a while or ever. Fans remember birdo getting beat up by ortiz and guerrero, and stopped by soto karass. You cant tell me that fans wouldnt see thurman and brook as bigger draws and threats than fuckin birdo.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think you are underestimating the allure of floyd fighting an undefeated puncher or technician In brook & thurman. Styles of which floyd hasnt seen in a while or ever. Fans remember birdo getting beat up by ortiz and guerrero, and stopped by soto karass. You cant tell me that fans wouldnt see thurman and brook as bigger draws and threats than fuckin birdo.


They still aren't very well known, and highly doubtful any more known then Berto. And it's usually familiar names or faces that attract fans. Casuals don't give a darn about styles, nor can most casual fans describe or talk about said styles.

Casual fans simply don't know Thurman from Brook from Porter from even Berto. They simply aren't big enough, accomplished enough, or known enough to differentiate themselves from any other top contender at WW.

Don't get me wrong, those are way better fights than FMjr versus Berto was. But I'm guessing they would all sell pretty close. Brooks versus FMjr would probably sell the best, just due to the UK factor.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...-ali-greatest-photos-never-seen?ex_cid=espntw

Great links to photos.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> They still aren't very well known, and highly doubtful any more known then Berto. And it's usually familiar names or faces that attract fans. Casuals don't give a darn about styles, nor can most casual fans describe or talk about said styles.
> 
> Casual fans simply don't know Thurman from Brook from Porter from even Berto. They simply aren't big enough, accomplished enough, or known enough to differentiate themselves from any other top contender at WW.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, those are way better fights than FMjr versus Berto was. But I'm guessing they would all sell pretty close. Brooks versus FMjr would probably sell the best, just due to the UK factor.


Even casual fans can see that berto hadnt done anything significant to get that floyd fight, hence why the PPVs tanked. There would be intrigue with Brook/Thurman vs Floyd. Even casuals would know that. Im certain they are more known than Berto is in 2015/2016.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you morons seriously thinkin this will happen. :lol:


----------

